# Clomid Girls 2006 part 1



## Suzie

Happy Chatting 

xx


----------



## b3ndy

oooh brand new page and first to post!!

Luna - I only have follicle tracking scans around day 11/12 of my cycle as I pay for my treatment privately. I was orginally referred for fertility treatment on the NHS but after my initial consultation at my local hospital they wanted to send me for an hsg xray (where they check to see if tubes blocked) and when I found out there was an eight month waiting list I thought sod it - am going to go privately. This way the last six months (had first appt in Aug) I haven't been waiting around for things to get started.

I guess it depends on your local NHS and what they will and won't fund if you're having fertility treatment with them. If you go privately at least you're more in control of your own fate and can determine what you do and don't have coz you're paying for it.

hope that helps!

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yay everyone on one chat page - maybe I'll be able to keep up with you all - hopefully soon I'll be able to do proper personals to you all


----------



## binty

I'm new have PCOS & ENDO started 1st Clomid 50mg on 23/12/05 blood test due on Wednesday.

Not too sure on the side effects of Clomid but my emotions are all over the place     DH gets the brunt of it.

Binty


----------



## Suzie

welcome to the  thread binty 

sorry to say the clomid can make you go  and   so hang i there hunny , you will get loads of support from the girls 

love
suzie xx


----------



## gossips2

Welcome Bunty,great to have more clomid chicks....hope you got through Christmas on your first round of clomid they can be real  
Suzie thanks for sorting out the thread,
Gossips.xx


----------



## deedee2

Hi Luna,

My GP gave me a referral letter for a fertility consultant who does private work. I was so stressed by the whole thing that I didnt care what I had to pay to get help. Im so glad I did now. I really do think that GPs are 'jack of all trades and masters of none'. Mine told me by looking at blood test results that I def DID NOT have PCOS and after an internal scan by consultant it appears I DO have slight PCOS which is why I wasnt ovulating every month and my irregular cycles. I was prescribed clomid and am due to start when AF arrives.

I dont think that all GPs know enough about this stuff which is why I wanted an expert opinion and am so glad I asked for referral letter to go private. I was told to take clomid on days 1-5 of my cycle and to phone consultants secretary to let her know when day 10 will be.  I then have to go for an ultrasound scan to detect how many follicles/ eggs there are. (I think there is a prob if multiples) I should ovulate between days 12-19 so lots of BMS due. 

This is only my first cycle of clomid so I dont know that much about it at the mo.
I don't know what happens when u are on NHS but I thought the scanning would be a standard thing?? Maybe best to ask your GP about it.

Hope this has been of some help. I'll keep you all updated on my Clomid journey!!

DD


----------



## milliemoon

Hello there!
Have only discovered this page today....am in my first month of taking clomid...currently day 16 and I feel terrible! 
Hot flushes, A headache like no other and dizzy moments galore! 
VERY very up and down....not good for the DP! 
anyone else having this?? getting desperate!!

Millie x


----------



## Guest

hi girls i am on 150mg and i am now on day 10 my ovaries feel like they have been used as a punchbag its really uncomfortable i hope i ovulate with these as i dont think i could cope with any more cycles of this. i am spotty and have put on 6lbs since i stopped taking them and i am really emotional just had a go at df and he is in work, think i will have to apologise when he gets in


----------



## kim77

Hello binty, milliemoon and Jennifer and welcome to the board, oh the joys of the   pills   The effect of these tablets are great         to menton a few !!!!  

But think   if we all get what we want at the end everything is worth it   and the support from all the lovely clomid ladies on here will help you pull through. 

kim xxx


----------



## milliemoon

thanks kim...

I think the only thing that is making me see through the horrid S/A is the possiblities at the end....it really is all worth it in the end!

everyone seems SOOOOOOO friendly in here...looking forward to chatting to people..

Millie x


----------



## kim77

Hi Milliemoon,

You really have come to the right place for support, everyone on here is great.  Only problem is you will find you become addicted to the site   ..............I haven't though, honest  

Kim xxx


----------



## b3ndy

welcome to the wonderful world of the   pills Jennifer, binty, deedee, and millie 

like Kim says - try to think beyond the side effects to the end result. Believe you me some months it's easier than others. I'm only on my fourth round, and took the   together with metformin this month (also prescribed to me to 'boost' things) and I felt like I was walking round with ovaries the size of footballs! I didn't feel like eating much over Xmas (but managed to force the odd selection pack or two down my mouth! ) and was like a   cowbag from hell as far as dh was concerned - though if you asked him, no change there then!      

anyhow - all I'll say is that whilst we're feeling  , experience headaches from hell (and boy can you!) have the most bizarre dreams, go through hot flushes like no other, cry at the most minor stuff - it just shows our hormones are raging away in side of us and the clomid is doing it's job. And before long we'll be seeing those much wanted   's. 

There's a thread at the top of the page with some of the clomid success stories - I still read through them when I'm feeling at my lowest and that these   pills are never going to work.

So keep   clomid chicks - we WILL all get there!!

good luck 

S
xx


----------



## chanyn

Welcome to the Crazy Clomid World, Jennifer, deedee, binty, and milliemoon (and anyone I missed!)  It is defintely a roller coaster ride    It will so be worth it in the end, when we get that positive result we all WILL get! 

I started cycle #3 two days ago, and already have the wonderful hot flashes and the craziest dreams last night.  Even woke DH up to tell him about one..lol  He sooo appreciated it, I know    I figure if I have to go thru this, he can at least share some of these thrilling s/e's    

Hope everyone is having a great weekend      to all! 

Melissa


----------



## denzy

Hi everyone im new i this !

I thought it was just mee going mad !!!!! oh im glad its not ! Aswell as the hot flushes, headaches, dizziness ive also found it hard to sleep 7 am i went to sleep this morning for a few hours is anyone else with me an this one ? !  

denzy


----------



## deedee2

Hi girls,

A good friend has just announced she is 5 weeks pg with her second after coming off pill in december!!!  and it was just as quick with the first.  I am thrilled for her but have to admit makes me feel lousy. I had a good cry with DH there so feel a bit better.
Why do some people have all the luck?? Thats nearly all my friends pg now. I feel like Im totally out of the loop and have to admit that I am starting to avoid them (how bad is that!!)

Wish AF would hurry up so I can get started on clomid! 

Sorry for my rant just had to vent. 

ddxx


----------



## b3ndy

hey deedee

don't feel guilty for feeling like this it's completely natural and feelings which most of us have felt at some point during our own journey to that bfp.

Over the last 5 months I've had four close friends announce their 2nd/3rd preganancies - and over Xmas one of my cousins announced that she was 6 weeks preggers, with her first, after only been married since August Bank Holiday. It made me feel totally 'inept' and useless - I went to bed and cried for 3 hours (you think I'd be used to it after ttc for more than 2 years with no luck) but once I'd got the feelings out of my system I felt much better.

so if you feel ****e, like shedding a tear or two - feel free - you're entitled to! 



S
xx


----------



## b3ndy

by the way gossips - keep guessing - there's still a fair few 'S's to work your way through!     

Minxy -   for tomorrow and testing

Nikki Mouse - how are you hon? did you test yesterday?

Kerry - any sign of old   yet?

Sal,Sarah,flower, and all the new girls   .....am having a dead lazy Sunday - with dh trying to rewire our broadband so we can get cracking on fitting our new bathroom which has sat in our shed for the last 4 weeks! - all the hammering is doing my head in - so I've shut myself away in the kitchen with the laptop - and logged on to see how you all are?

S
xx


----------



## deedee2

Thanx S for your support. I dont know what I would do without this website sometimes.

I will be down for a couple of days and then get back to my old self again. Why are we so hard on ourselves by feeling bad about feeling bad. Wish we were more like men in that respect....

take care all,

DD xx


----------



## flowerpot

hi girls 

just a quickie to say  will be back later must do some work.

Welcome to the clomid girls all the new people you have come to a great place.

Binty just to tell you that I have endo and have just been diagnosed with pcos which is why i've added in metformin to the clomid   Not a pleasant experience I can tell you  

See you all later xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies

Lots of new peeps on the board - how am I going to remember everyone?

New thread and you lot already got to page 2 since Saturday you chatterboxes.

deedee - you sound like me infact I think most of my mates are on here at the moment, I can't stand to be near all my smug friends who are preggers or have babies, and I know they don't mean to be like that but I have become very bitter since my early m/c and the   pills before that.

And I know someone mentioned spots earlier - well you can't be as bad as me I promise - I cried on Saturday and said I am not coming to the clomid meet cos you would all laugh at me!     

Feel better today even though its Monday!  Will pop back later with personals when my fecking boss has stopped giving me stupid orders - how dare he?    

Hello to all my 'clomid buddies'    
Hugs

Sarah


----------



## scratch

Morning

Just popped on to say hi to all the new girlies   I will be about later as I have masses of work to get through and i only have 8 more days in work wooooohooooooooo Egypt here i come.

BMS has finished for me now this month so i suppose i am in the 2ww. Testing date 20th Jan the day I go away So I might have a good holiday or i might have a fantastic one. But i am not holding my breath.

Catch you all later peeps

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Morning girlies,

It's going to be hard to keep up with everything on this new thread. Forgive me for not doing personals at the moment, DBB is BACK!! Dun dun dunnnnnn.....!!!

Welcome to all the newbies, you'll find loads of info and support here, and we're all mental so you'll feel right at home!!

Back later when She is not around!!

Love ya's
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

"old timers   and welcome to all the "newbies" 

Sorry but too many crazy clomid chicks to do personals today...

Hope you're all doing ok 

AF arrived yesterday but was expecting it to be honest...was considering staying on clomid for another 3mths as we've now delayed private IVF until March (hospital being refurbed in Feb so would've closed right in middle of treatment)...have decided to stay off the clomid as I ovulate naturally anyway & to ttc au naturel without the pressure of knowing exactly where in cycle...just have to make sure we have plenty of   onwards from as soon as AF stops (any excuse    )

Anyway, good luck to everyone 
 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch

Hiya Everyone

I know what you mean about trying to keep up with all the newbies. I am   at the best of times  
but it is nice to have you all around. 

I hope you all had a good weekend. We took dd roller skating for the first time. She was terrible. She has all the grace and poise of a baby elephant(just like me) but she had fun. Her chicken pox are all scabby now so back to school tomorrow for her.

Dont work too hard you lot

Love Sal x


----------



## scratch

Quick update. I have just phoned the cons because i have lost my 21 day blood form   and he gave me dh's sa results. and thankfully he is fine. So at least one of us is working properly 

Love  Sal xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

that's good news Sal - I'm going to have my cd21 test today - fingers crossed

 everyone else - up rushed off feet at work - got to go at 12 and loads to do

will log on later after get back from hosp and having bloods done!

S
xx


----------



## scratch

I am having mine done Thursday. I htink this will be the last. I only have 1 month of clomid left and then god only knows what will happen.

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Girls

I am here but a busy bee today    Sal - glad DD is feeling better  

B3ndy - you OK?

Kerry -   Hiya hun

Flower - bet you are busy too - you usually are, when is your next holiday    

I was thinking about Dre last night I wonder if she is OK?

Sorry I can't do personals to everyone best hurry up back to work,

Love & Hugs to you all

Sarah


----------



## scratch

I thought I was going to be busy but I m not now. So lots of mooching around on here and skivving going on. It makes a change from Kerry doing it   Only kidding hun.

Sarah  My cons tolkd me so start the clomid as soon as my af arrived. Or he said to wait until I was ready. I left it 6 months then started again. But we are all different.

Flower  Your working far to hard missy 

Kerry  Has dog breath gone yet?

B3ndy  How was the banana? I have been really naughty and just had a snicker  I think that I am going to be having a week swimming so I can get away with it 

Hi to anyone else I have forgot. It takes me all my time to rememebr my name let a lone anyone elses 
I got my flippers and snorkel at weekend. I look so funny and dh does too. DD tried my flippers on and found them most amusing. Oh well if you cant look a dick on holiday when can you 

Love Sal x


----------



## scratch

We are quiet on here today ladies!!!!! I think far to much work is getting done and we should all go on strike. Not including me of course as I am not doing anything   The boss wont be in all week and then next week is wind down so i should be ok 

Sal  x


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal
and there is me planning my healthy food for the week and you are eating my fave choccie bar - cow    

I always look a dick on hols - I never do my hair (its short and spikey anyway but always looks a mess if I am on the beach and swimming) I wear no make up so look a right state....luckily DH loves me the way I am god knows why!  I have seen some of his previous girlfriends and they were babes  

We are off to Mallorca with mates this year so might have to make an effort......

catch you later - I am busy but can't help but pop on here every so often -


----------



## scratch

I am a bit l;ike that on holiday. I dont wear make up anyway and my hair has a kink to it. So a little sun and sea water and it takes on a life all of its own. And the sea in Egypt is so salty that it wrecks it anyway. But my dh is just like yours. he hates it if I say I am going to diet as he loves me just as I am . Good job really 

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Awww thats nice.....Dh's can be lovely sometimes can't they?

I got mine to wax my armpits on Saturday!  I can manage my legs and bikini but not under arms - he had no patience at all!  So I waxed a small bit of his leg and he was in tears - big girls blouse he is.

Best go in a bit - boss loitering outside my office door


----------



## scratch

I am off now ladies. Have a lovely afternoon and a top evening. And to all of you who are being good  on your diets good on you all. I am having a full roast dinner with a ll the trimmings   I know I know but Iam having lots of veg if that counts.

Catch you all later and if not chat tomorrow.

Love Sal x

Ps B3ndy I hope the blood test went ok


----------



## KerryB

Minxy...looks like we're cycling together again honey! Thats if she shows up properly today, still spotting.

Sal..glad DD is better. I love roller skating, I have roller blades but never use them, and I'm not as good it it!

Sarah...I'm the same on hols, although i do still wear mascara cos otherwise my eyes disappear!! I have nightmare hair, its so curly, so the first sign of moisture its a frizzy mess. I have to straighten it 3/4 times a week!

Flower...How is your DBB??

Hello newbies, hope you all OK. And everyone else I've forgotten, DBB still around so having to type really quickly!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

hiya girls 

we could do with a list of all the clomid girls now don't you think?  

Kerry - DB is ok, weve had a clearing of the air kind of thing but I'm still annoyed but have decided I'm going to do whats best for me and me only so I'm sticking it out for now but not stressing so much     did you go to the gym?  

Sal - I wish I was coming away with you, could do with some sun. don't you think its been a long winter  

Natasha - sorry AF got you, you never know not trying so hard for the next few months might be the tonic you need.  

Dre - are you ok hunny, not seen you on here for a bit  

B3ndy - hope the BT went ok 

Sarah - you ok?  

 deedee, Nikkimouse, NikkiUK, Gossips, Denzy, Chanyn, Millie, Jennifer, Kim, Suzie and everyone else!!!  

CD 10 today so   started, I don't ov until CD17/18 but with me adding in Metformin not sure if it will bring my ov forward.  Got our IVF papers through on Sat putting us on the WL of 3 years    Gives me time to lose all the weight I need to    Its certainly a good incentive  

Love to you all xxx


----------



## b3ndy

just back from having bloods done - and luckily it wasn't too much of a mare - normally I get someone who can't find any veins and hack away til they get one (no wonder I have a thing about needles!)

Sal - I can just picture you in your snorkle and flippers - maybe you should try them out next time you take Hash out for a walk!!

your dh deserves a medal for agreeing to wax your underpits Sarah! I'd never trust mine -he'd go in for the kill!! i'll just about let him take a thorn out!  ...after hearing a story from his mum about how when he was a young boy he had warts on one of his hands and decided he would take a pen knife to them to get them out!! (his ma wasnt too impressed either!)

flower - howz the healthy eating going? i was going to pop into asda at the weekend to check out their lovely new WW stuff - but ran out of time.

kerry - what's it like to have DBB back on the prowl? doesn't sound much fun hon! not long til home time!  

meant to be taking part in a 'conference call' news meeting in a tick - can't be arsed tho - want to sleeeeeeepppp!


----------



## b3ndy

oops our posts must have crossed
- I take it there's no way you can not work with your particular boss? is the atmosphere really bad? there's nothing worse is there? Is 3 years the general length of time to wait on ivf list? hopefully you can get 'bumped' up the list along the way if people drop out i guess?


----------



## sarahstewart

Yum just finished my tuna salad sandwich.... 

Kerry - I have my eyelashes tinted so I don't bother with mascara on hols its fab!

Catch you all in a bit


Sarah


----------



## denzy

Hi Guys 

We ve had a stress ful morning dh had sperm test today ! not a happy chap had to go straight to work ! 
He reallised today the stress we ve all had to go through poking and proding around endless scans ops !!

Didn t  sleep again last night feeling sick today think thats nerves get my first blood test results tom for 21day !


Denzy


----------



## sarahstewart

Denzy

I hope your results are OK for tomorrow let us know how you get on....I think clomid makes me worry more I was very anxious during my first month....  

Just what you need isn't it?


----------



## b3ndy

i had the eyelash tinting done for my honeymoon sarah - it was fab - keep meaning to get it done each time go on hols - but always run out of time.

good luck with your bloods tomorrow denzy....just had my test today - got a week to wait for my results

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya B3ndy, yeah I work directly for him so can't change.  Everythings ok but I've changed my feelings towards the job but I can put up with it!  They say 3 years as a rough guess but obviously if people pull out or get pregnant in the meantime it will become shorter.  We may go private yet but just giving this new drug regime a go and getting healthy and then if no joy discuss the next option  

Denzy - good luck for your results


----------



## b3ndy

it's amazing what you can put up with at work if you know at some point in the future priorities etc will change if/when bubba's arrive...that's what I keep telling myself at 4.30am each morning.....that won't have to do it for much longer (thing is it'll be three years this April since I've been on this shift  )


s
xx

by the way i keep meaning to read properly but how does your own bubble count go up? mine's stayed the same for ages? is it down to you or other people? am


----------



## binty

Denzy,

Good luck for tomorrow.  When I have probs sleeping I have a hot chocolate 1/2 hr before I go to bed that seems to help.

Binty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

B3ndy....its down to other people to blow you some bubbles 

Blowing some your way


----------



## kim77

Oh my god, how busy have you ladies been.  Thought i'd sneak on at work and catch up, Little did I know I have a book to read though   

Hello to everyone, lots of new ladies so welcome to any I haven't said it to  

Kerry, sorry a/f is on her way   back to the  ...yuk!!!

Sally, that holiday sound so nice, especially when I look out my office window and see the drizzle.  

Hello to sarah, flowerpot, b3ndy,denzy, binty, minxy and gossips (sorry If I've missed anyone but there is so many new ones)

I had a nice weekend, met my friends foster child.  Already seen him before but this was the first time since he has been placed with her.  Lovely little boy with special needs.  Her two children couldn't wait for him to come but 2 weeks on and the novalty has wore off now and they are sick of him playing with there stuff!!!!!!   he loves them to bits.  First time in 2 years he had kids there all the time.  Little sweetheart.  

Anyway best get back to it.  will probably catch up tonight.

Kim xxx


----------



## b3ndy

thanks for the bubbles Minxy!. ...

you get first sup of the complimentary bottle of vino when we get to the Swans Nest on March 18th (lets hope it doesn't taste of wee wee like dh says!  )

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy - sent you some bubbles too hun


----------



## b3ndy

thanks flower!   (I'll save you some vino for our next clomid chicks meet! - when hopefully neither of us will be worrying about met  !!)

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Blimey you girls can talk!

Its horrid having DBB back. Having to click off the screen everytime I hear my office door go! 

No time for personals, but thinking of you all. God I hate coming to work and actually having work to do!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

I'm a bit like that too Kerry I keep sneaking on


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Hi huns. 
Missed you over the weekend.  Wish I had Internet at home 

Tested Saturday and again this morning  

Will catch up on personals properly soon.

-Nikki


----------



## flowerpot

Aww Nikki, was thinking about you, so sorry you got a BFN. has AF arrived though?


----------



## b3ndy

was thinking bout you yesterday Nikki - sorry bout the bfn - but as flower asked - has af arrived? coz it aint over til the wicked knicker witch of the west turns up!

kerry - only reason i've been able to post so much today is coz i'm awake for a change!! 

S
xx


----------



## scratch

God you lot can gab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As soon as I go home you all start chatting!! Are you trying to tell me something?

B3ndy  dont think I should take Hash out with my flippers on. I can just about manage to get across the living room wearing them. I havent a clue how I am gonna get from my sunbed to the sea  And he pulls like a loony.  If he sees anything he is off

Flower  Hang in there hun! Just keep thinking about the maternity package

Kerry  I hate it when the boss is about too. Dont they realisle that we have to keep up with the chat  

Sarah  How you doin?? Hope your not working to hard

Minxy    How you doin hun?

Nikkimouse  So sorry the witch got you. 

Hi to everyone else and sorry if I have forgot anyone 

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies

Well I have been bossed by DH to book a doctors appointment tomorrow or he is going to turn up at work and force me to go  

Since Friday I have had really bad pains in my lower abdomen and sorry   TMI I have had weird discharge some still with blood in and quite smelly (gross I know) DH thinks I have an infection after m/c.  So my GP not in today so will phone her 1st thing tomorrow - Pain is actually getting worse  

That was nice wasn't it hope none of you were eating when reading that    

Nikki - Hi sorry about your BFN is af with you yet?

Sal - we don't do it on purpose hun we must all get fed up of work in the afternoon  

Hello everyone else, catch you later


Sarah


----------



## scratch

Sarah  It does sound like you might have an infection. Like Dh says get to the docs as soon as you can. And get it sorted or else 

Love Sal x


----------



## scratch

I almost forgot B3ndy I have sent you some bubbles   

sal x


----------



## b3ndy

ooh Sarah - that sounds painful - sorry if this is an awkward/insensitive question to ask - (you can   me later) but how do docs know whether or not everything is ok inside a woman if they have had a m/c? doesn't everyone have a d&c?

sal - looks like the flippers stay indoors for now then!  (thanx for the bubbles! )


----------



## flowerpot

Hey Sarah missey, get to that doctors else you will have us to deal with    Sounds like an infection, best to get it sorted hun  

Awwww Sal, I'm not that chatty really at the moment, too many other things going on, but just sick of work this afternoon


----------



## KerryB

Bendy..I did too!!  

Sarah..you poor love. Get yourself there asap and get it sorted hun. 

Flower...I ahte having sneak on, don't get time tor ead things properly!

Nikki_Mouse....Sorry you got BFN. Keep   though honey, you never know.

Kim...Disappointed but kinda glad too, at leats I can get strated on   pills again. U ok hun?

Sal...DON'T take Hash out in sflippers, you'll gt arrested!!     And probably hurt yourself too...and not be able to go to Egypt!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

think i've missed sommit - you were talking about being able to start pills again kerry - does this mean af got you?
(  for bubbles hon!...will blow some for ALL of you too!!)

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

I thought the same thing Kerry, has AF arrived?  Am i being thick


----------



## sarahstewart

oh OK ladies I have been told.... 

B3ndy - GP told me cos I was only just pregnant D & C not needed?  and to be honest I did not really want one....


----------



## KerryB

Sorry honey's, its me being  ! Had spotting but not full flow yet (sorry tmi). Just waiting for her to kick in big time!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

ah - hope you didn't mind me asking (dont really know much about things like that) 

well you most definitely been told to get your   down to docs now!   

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Why wont the nasty witch take a hint and clear off


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Evil  needs a good boot up the butt   and yep, Kerry, we'll be cycle buds again 


I didn't have a d&c following my mc's either...


----------



## sarahstewart

remind me to give you all the spell tomorrow as its a full moon Friday/Saturday so I am going to do it Friday night.  My mate who does crystal healing just phoned me and asked me to pop over as she has a crystal for me to put out apparently she dreamt about me this crystal and a baby the other day!  YEP I WILL TRY ANYTHING - will let you know what she said tomorrow.


----------



## b3ndy

flower - top idea to have the who's who thread

Sarah I see your birthday is in Feb, (so am I - a week after you I believe) you got married in June 2002 (I was June 3rd -the Queens Jubilee weekend - so we were able to make a 3 day'er out of the festivities!) and didn't you go to Bali for your honeymoon? (we did too!)....I feel an x-files moment!


----------



## b3ndy

ooh yes - have just emailed myself at work to remind me to ask you tomorrow! It's test day sat so could do with some extra good  

that's spooky with the crystal! def interested to hear what your mate tells you - I like anything like that


----------



## sarahstewart

yeh weird isn't it?  I went on my hen weekend the 3rd June (bit of a scorcher that weekend wasn't it?)

we married 22nd June


----------



## kim77

can't keep up....!!!  

oh sarah hun, sorry about your pain.  I had m/c after 9.5 weeks but didn't need d&c manager to get rid my self, but I did go home with lots of tablets.

oh spell please to, will defo be doing that on friday and probably saturday two   can't hurt to do it twice.  Its also my   time to  

sending   to everyone to

Kerry, I'm ok thank finished the   now, thankfully.


----------



## b3ndy

wasn't it! i brought a whole new meaning to the word 'blushing bride'!!


----------



## KerryB

We had the mother of all bbq's that weekend, practically the whole village came and we played rounders in the field opposite our old house - each base was a bottle of alcohol and every time yous stopped you had to have a drink! It was fab. We all ended up in our living room watching the fireworks etc at Buckingham Palace and singing Hey June (I know its Jude but my mum is June and all the lads were singing to her!).  Ah, those were the days!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

sounds like my idea of rounders Kerry!  ...I'll never forget that weekend - the celebrations really were two fold! and coz we actually got married on the MOnday everyone had the tues to sleep off their hangovers! we couldn't have planned it better!

oh well - am offski now girls - eyelids starting to shut!

see's yas all tomorrow

TTFN

S

XX

(Sarah - hope you get everything sorted at the docs tomorrow hun!)


----------



## binty

Sarah - I agree with the girls you should get to the docs.

Kim - I can't keep up either

Trying to look when at work in open plan office.

Binty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Sarah...get yourself to the GP...I think you need to get it checked out asap.
As I mentioned, I didn't have d&c following my early mc's but thankfully all was ok afterwards...but does sound like could have an infection...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB

Going soon girls, have a nice night

Sarah...put your feet up missy, thats an order!

xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

WOW you have all been busy 

No AF yet.  No signs either but I have had a sore throat, can't talk or swallow, so may not have noticed any AF s/e.
I also did not have D&C with m/c this August.  Was bleeding so had u/s and they could see bubs in cervix already.  Dr. did say I should only bleed one day and then be fine, which I was.  Agree that you should get to office Sarah... but you already know 

Bendy - hope the bloods turn out good!

Benzy - how is DH?  Hope bloods and s/e are good.  

Flower - don't know if the met could change your ov date.  Best to get all  you can BEFORE you ov.  3 year wait, sounds like ages. 

Kerry - sorry about the spotting.  That is just the worse!  Hope you get sorted.  DBB keeps popping in my office today 

Natasha - sorry  got you 

Sal - what an image!  Can just picture trying to walk in those flippers!  I never was a girl for roller skating but found some grace in ballet so there is hope for DD yet 

Sarah - DH would die if I asked him to wax me.  You are a lucky mate   Hope you are feeling better soon.

Melissa - 3 times lucky 

 Deedee, Jennifer, Kim, Binty, Gossips, Millie, Mrs Nikki  hope you had a great Monday!

-Nikki


----------



## sarahstewart

TTFN

am off now see you all tomorrow


Hiya Nikki - see you later hun - is it still freezing cold with you?


sarah


----------



## binty

Can anyone tell me how to send bubbles?

Binty


----------



## deedee2

Hi girlies,

can I ask what bubbles are? Also how do you add the little info bit at the bottom of your message (sorry Im new to all this!)

DH goes for his SA test tomorrow night- poor thing is v . Does anyone know what they test for and what the results mean ?

thx
DD


----------



## Suzie

binty under someones name is blow or burst on each post and you click on the blow to blow them some 

xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

DD - poor DH.  My dr. said it is hard for guys to do that.  BUT it is NOT invasive and should be done do be sure everything is okay (poor DH had 3 and also has to do it for IUI)  No reason in trying tx on you if  are not good!  They check for many different things with the s/a.  I am by no means an expert!  DH does this sample at home and then drives to the office with the cup in his shirt/under his arm to keep them warm.  We are only a 5 minute drive so you may not be able to do that.

Hopefully everything will be okay.  I usually got my results the first day, but we paid in UK and in the US things are VERY different.  They will tell you if something is abnormal.  Try and write down all the numbers, that way you can come back here or the male factor thread and learn more about what they mean!

Let me know if you have any other questions!
-Nikki


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Not too cold here but  falling all day   Just the way I likes!
No sign of AF today, maybe tonight or tomorrow


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

here's the thread that explains about bubbles 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41691.0.html


----------



## kim77

Good morning lovely ladies,

I thought while the office is dead (not sure were people are they are meant to be here) I'd sneak on.

Had nightmare morning, been driving DH around so he can get some work done on his car and have his MOT completed, it failed on a tyre but app, pick tyre up for DH yesterday but the lad put the wrong one on, so i've had to try and sort that out to......to early for all that fuss, so DH dropped me off at work and went off to sort it all out.  

Nice thing is he is off work today so he will pick me up for some lunch together   

bye for now

Kim xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning ladies

I know you think I am mad but tough I am going to tell you this.....I went to see my mate who is a bit of a white witch / crystal healer etc etc and she told me to put a moonstone out on Friday & Saturday night  (in full moon) then place the moonstone on my ovary / womb area for 30 mins a day. (pop it out every full moon to re-charge )  

She also said loads of other stuff that if you want to know I can tell you but I really don't want to annoy you with it all     

One thing that did make me laugh was trees are good for fertility having a fruit tree of any sort is good and it is especially good to 'bms' under a fruit tree!  Walnut's and chestnut trees are especially good (my parents have a walnut tree not sure they would be impressed with us naked in their garden    )

another thing is basil is good for fertility both in your diet and having plants around keeping a basil plant in your window is good.

Right I had better go and actually do some work.......


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Kim...hope DH gets his car sorted, and have a nice lunch together hun.

Sarah..I find it all fascinating, so tell away!!

Well, I think she is here,finally. Treating today as CD1 so will start   pills tomorrow night. Apparently in my stars (and any other Scorpio's of course!) this year is meant to be our year! Even Russell Grant on Chris Moyles show this morning said that he sees birth in our chart this year - for the women of course, not the men!! Yippee   that's me all excited, and feeling more positive!!

Be back soon after typed a few emails for DBB, yes she's here again!  

xxx


----------



## scratch

Sarah i think allyour info is great. I always wear a rose quartz bracelet as it is suppose to be good for fertility and your heart. and having sticky blood I kind of think that it might help.
I will be participating in the spell again this month so you better giveit us soon just to make sure i do it right. I managed it last month but i could of got it wrong. I will have to wait until next week to find out   

DD went back to school today so I will have my free time back in the afternoons.  I love her to bits but it is nice to be able to get bits and pieces done on my own before she comes home. I need a few last minute bits and bats for our holiday. I would like to know why it is always down to me to remember the boring stuff like medicine and insect repellant?? But never mind I suppose dh paid for the holiday so I shouldnt moan.

Morning to everyone else and have a nice day. Dont be working to hard 

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

the next full moon is Saturday but I am going to do this Friday & Saturday just in case and use double yolk eggs   

Break an egg into a saucer and surround with green leaves, sprinkle with salt and recite this chant

I will have a baby the goddess of fertility will bless me soon, before the  waning of the moon

Leave the saucer in the garden in the evening / overnight

For those who don't know I had a BFP after doing this spell but had a m/c I also have some spells called knotting spells to do if we get BFP's to avoid m/c let me know when any lucky ladies need these.  (god I am turning into a right weirdo aren't I?)

Could not get a Dr's appointment today have to try and ring again in the morning  


Sarah


----------



## scratch

I so got that wrong last month     I am not telling you what i did but it was a little different from that   But hey you just never can tell

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

come on sal please tell us.....


----------



## scratch

Well promise no laughing  

I craked my egg into a saucer then went into the garden and turned round 3 times and placed it right under the rays of the moon   I havent got a clue where I got that idea from    . Then the next morning I went out and it was frozen solid .

I know I know I am a right   but hey these tablets make you do strange things(and thats my excuse)

Love Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hey Sarah...I love all that stuff too...so tell all...

I went to a psychic fair a few months ago & had crystal healing & my tarot cards read...all pretty interesting stuff. I also bought a rose quartz, moonstone & mother of pearl chakra necklace as well which is specifically for fertility...not wearing it today but do most days (and sposed to wear it when we're actually   ) When I was younger I made my mum a rose quartz & moonstone necklace so she said she's gonna wear it all the time now & send me positive vibes from NZ  

I can't do the spell cos we don't have a garden  (don't think woman downstairs would be too impressed with me & G cavorting naked in hers     !!)


Kerry, my little cycle bud  ...good luck with starting the  pills again 

Sal...bet its gonna seem reeeeaalllly quiet without dd & you won't know what to do with yourself 

Kim...enjoy your lunch with DH 


I've got loads of work to do but can I be @rsed...but spose better get on with what I'm paid to do 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch

I forgot to ask before. Did anyone watch EE last night?? I cried for the whole half an hour. DH was giving me a pedicure and I just sat there blubbering   He said I had finally lost it altogether

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

Sal!! you made me chuckle! you mad woman!!   ....EE was sad - but no   from me - I just wanted to punch old Johnny A!!

morning clomid chicks - how ya all feeling this am?

Kerry - I SOOOO believe in my stars - so here's hoping old Russell still has the knack

Sarah - I have a big plum in my garden (tree that is)   but our nextdoor neighbours can overlook into our garden if they go to their back room - would give them a fright! (mind you he told dh every man needed a shed at the bottom of their garden stacked with a heater and a pile of porn mags! nice bloke!)

got a bizarre feeling in my tummy today - like butterflies - very disconcerting (it's probably more trapped wind!!    )


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Yep...I watched it with tears in my eyes  ...G always takes the "p" out of me when I blub watching anything on tv


----------



## binty

Morning all,

Sarah - I give anything a go but DH will think I've totally lost the plot.

Had very heavy feeling in tummy since yesterday maybe it nerves for BETA tom.

Sending you all  

Binty


----------



## scratch

B3ndy you make me     with your trapped wind. Is it going to be one of thoie days. Watch out shes gonna blow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal xx

Only kidding


----------



## KerryB

Sal...Your a nutter! But I love ya!!  

Sarah..Thanks for the spell. Think we'd give our neighbours heartattacks if the saw us outside! They are in their 80's!! Bless. Ttotally believe in all this stuff, so keep it coming hun!

Minxy..would love to go to a psychic fair! Been menaing to go see someone for ages, but BF keeps forgetting to get the number for me. Will remind her.

Binty...Where are you your cycle hun? Could heavy feeling be OV pains? Sorry for being   but whats BETA? You've probably told me befor ebt I ahve a memory like  aseive at the mo!

Bendy...Fingers corssed its  "good" feeling hun!

Just had a huge coughing fit. DBB just sat there and looked at me turning red!! 

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy thats cool having a plum tree....we did have an apple tree but it died on us don't suppose thats a good sign   

Go into a shop that sells crystals and just see what you are drawn to...buy them and hang them in the plum tree....if you do the egg spell put it under the plum tree.  Both my cousin and mate are crystal healers / holistic whatsits and I am begining to really get interestd in what they tell me.

also she told me to put some bottled spring water out Friday and Saturday night in the moon light (under a fruit tree would be good) then add it to your bath water and both you and DH should bathe in it..... 


Hey I usually cry at anything but not at EE  last nightwhich is weird.....I kept thinking it was like  an old episode of the bill with both johnny and rosies ex in it  

See you in a bit


Sarah


----------



## scratch

My mum has got an apple tree but like Kerry says  I dont think the sight of me and Dominic cavourting under it would do her blood pressure any good    

Just been on the web and got Dom a treat for egypt. An underwater camera. He loves all the fish so now he can take pictures for dd to look at too. It was only £6 it is disposable but it is the thought that counts

Love sal x


----------



## scratch

I have my forgetful head on today. Kerry there is a tarot reader in the Trafford Centre and a few of my mates have seen her and she is suppose to be really good. I am to much of a coward though. i want to know but oin the other hand I dont want to know. Do you know what I mean 

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah - can you use any eggs? dh bought some duck eggs before Xmas and they need using up  

Sal - you wouldn't want to be in my newsroom this am!  trying hard to clench !!! ..those underwater cameras are fab - my bro and his wife used one in Greece a couple of years ago and got some amazing photies back! you need to get one of you drinking cocktails underwater and post it on the clomid chicks forum!!

Have any of you ever been to a psychic - I never have - but wondering if don't get bfp this Sat whether or not too - coz I'm getting REALLY impatient!! just want to know if it's ever gonna happen....but you hear so many kooky stories.

kerry - nice to see DBB come to your rescue - you could sue her under health and safety for not coming over to heimlich whatever you!! 

binty - please do explain beta to me - is it an american term - but you live in uk don't you? (very   now!)

S
xx


----------



## scratch

I promise to post a picture of me and dh in our flippers!!!!!!

Sal x

Only 6 days left in work!!! Roll on next Wednesday then i am out of here woooooohooooooo


----------



## kim77

sarah, that spell sound great, just copied it down, no chance i'd remember that.  Too many days till saturday.  Any other spells feel free to tell, love all that stuff.

My mum wears a clear quartz necklace that she cleansed with spring water and moon light to keep her safe.  The weird thing is the day she took it off, she fell through the floor, my mum and dad have converted a barn and it was in the earlier stages when the floor was a bit unsafe.  I can tell you she has never taken it off since then and if anyone touches it she goes mental  

My mum has lots of different fruit trees, and they live on a farm, nice and quite but just way too cold for any funny business  

Sally, how funny   thats why I have to write it down.  Hope DH has lots of fun with the camera.

Binty, you could be having ov pains, can feel mine tingling a little at the mo, cd10


Minxy, lwould love to go to one of those fairs, thing is would end up looking like Mr T covered in different necklaces for all the different thing.

kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot

I bought some rose quartz crystals off FF they come in a little pouch that i keep in my bag and wear rose quartz earings every day.  Every little helps I guess!

I watched EE, was ok until the very end when sharon started crying at the grave digging her nails in her face  

Sal, you lucky girl going away    We used those underwater ones in Oz in the barrier reef and got some amazing pics from them 

Kerry, just had a thought, do you think Kelly has seen the clomid meet up thingy?  she might only go on IUI but I reckon she'd want to go?


----------



## kim77

sarah, just a quick one, does it matter what green leaves? want to get it right


----------



## binty

Sorry all feeling an   I meant to say blood test d21 tomorrow.

binty


----------



## scratch

Binty
Your only a day in front of me this onth. i have day 21 blood test on thursday.How long are your cycles? and when will you be testing?i know I am a nosy 

Well I am bored again and i am struggling to resist my sandwich.I dont think it will last past 1145. And I have just been caught sat at my desk listening to my mp3. One of the other girls came in and i was humming away to myself shopping on the web. Good job it wasnt my boss 

Sal x


----------



## binty

Sal,

Very irregular anything from 28 days to nothing for 3 months.  Will be seeing specialist on Monday am so not sure as its the first time see what he says - he did say that taking Clomid should make me 28 day cycle!?!?!  Not sure so will check with him on monday.

Good luck for Thursday. 

Binty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

B3ndy....I saw a psychic/tarot reader many years ago & she told me that a Pisces man would be the most important person in my life...the only Pisces I ever knew was my dad & since we've only seen each other twice in about 25 years I thought she was talking a load of old tosh....then the only other Pisces man I met was Gareth (my DP !!! wierd huh ! ) She did record everything but I've lost the tape now...
...I had another psychic/tarot reading month or so ago...lots of interesting stuff that she got right (without me giving her clues)...she mentioned outright about trying for baby & IVF & that we'd get happy news this year...she recorded it too but I don't have a tape player !!

My grandparents used to have a massive garden with pear, plum, apple & cherry trees but when grandad died, nan moved to little flat so no trees anymore 

We've got loads of big plants in our flat (palms, rubber & cheese plants etc)...do you reckon I could use those as an alternative  


Well I've just coded up 150 invoices online & forwarded for approval...now I've got to transfer everyones (about 100) overtime claims into excel....and I'm not even an accountant/in finance dept...I work in IT as Projects Co-ordinator (but end up doing other [email protected] too !!!!  ) I feel braindead now


----------



## KerryB

Feel like I'm missing out this week as I can't type long replies. I HATE BEING HERE!!!

xx


----------



## scratch

i managed to stay away from my butty until 1200 but it is all gone now. 

Kerry   any joy with the job hunting?? And dont worry Flower is busy too. i can skive coz the boss isnt here all week yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Sal x

I am still bored though. Roll on 1 o'clock then off to asda for me. healthy tea tonight quiche,salad and a little pasta salad. Thats really good for me. I just hope i can stay away from the minature heros


----------



## b3ndy

you just took the words out of my mouth Sal - how is the job hunting kerry - didn't you apply for a few jobs before Xmas?

Minxy - that's spooky about the psychic readings! - am always too scared to go incase I don't like what I hear but am feeling more and more like doing it now


----------



## binty

Kerry - don't worry about long replies just drop in when you can.

Think i'm going to get in trouble been on here most of the day and not doing any work - best go and get some done.

Catch up with you all later


----------



## scratch

i am like you B3ndy scared of what I might hear  i am a right old coward 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Binty, just a quickie, my periods were very irregular pre-clomid, I never knew when it was going to come but clomid immediately regulated them to 32 days so hopefully you will soon get a recurring pattern.  Keep a log in a diary of when you get ov pains, when AF comes that type of thing, helps you keep track!


----------



## scratch

I am off for the day now. I will probably log back on later as I need to keep up with you lot in the afternoons. And I will have nothing to do until dd finishes school.

And I am the same as flower says. i am bang on 28 days with ther clomid. I write everything down as I have a memory like a sieve. What was i saying??  

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Didn't hear from any of the jobs unfortunately. Will keep looking though. Desperate to start my own business, but scared to take the leap!!

xx


----------



## scratch

Dont get down hearted the perfect job is out there just waiting for you

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya

Sorry was dragged out to a site inspection   and its bloody freezing out there and gale force winds. 

Kim- I used lettuce leaves as I had some in the fride, but any green leaves will do, something out of the garden.

B3ndy - any eggs hun...what are duck eggs like?

Kerry - Is DBB in tomorrow? Miss you.... 

Sal - Can't believe you are going on holiday so soon......you lucky thing  

Minxy - I rattle with all my crystals......carnelain is one I always keep on me but mate said she dreamt I should use moonstone and when she opened her spell book it was used in a fertlity spell!

Flower - Hello hun

hello everyone else just realised its LUNCHTIME!

TTFN

Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Sarah...I'm like you...got a little pouch I carry in my bag with rose quartz, moonstone & amethyst...always wear my mother of pearl ring (carved in shape of rose) & then got garnet (my birth stone) & rose quartz crystal bracelets, as well as the "fertility" necklace...at least they're all for the same purposes otherwise my chakra would be haywire


----------



## kim77

what a nightmare at work, the phone system has gone down   bit of a shame really meant to be chasinf debts this afternoon,   looks like I have more time on here now  

Sarah, thanks for that, don't want to get it wrong.  I've texted my mum asked her for some eggs, they have 1 lonely chicken, so thought fresh, free ranged has to be better than super market one  

Kerry, good luck with the job hunting, I agree with sal

Minxy, the pearl ring sound beautiful.


----------



## b3ndy

they'll be able to hear us rattling our way to the hotel in March all the good   things we must carry between us...i've still got dh's 'fertility' charm from South Africa (not that it's been v.lucky yet)...a lucky 'cork' with a 5p in it that 'the girls' gave me on my hen weekend AND a couple of stones with holes in that I found on a beach in Aldeburgh (my twinny gave them to me - he'd heard it's good luck to have a stone with a hole through it! how   is that?!)

Sarah - as for the duck eggs - will have to ask dh and get back to you - as far as I'm concerned eggs (together with cauliflower and brussel sprouts) are   food!!

kerry - have you got any ideas about what you'd like to do in your own business. If you're semi-serious about it why not get in touch with your local ' Business Link ' - they're normally listed in your local phone book - but they're really good about getting info/inspiration for getting businesses off the ground (I only know this as we've interviewed a few local 'case studies' who big up the help they've had from the organisation)

REALLY want a nap now - but buggers across road are having work done on driveway and there's a VERY noisy drill drilling away!!!!!! I'm THAT tired I'm contemplating sleeping on the work surfaces in the kitchen (the living room and bedrooms are at the front of the house - kitchen is at back where no noise!  )


----------



## KerryB

Bendy....I want my own interiors shop. I've done interior design courses and now work in a commercial interiors co (we do pubs, restaurants, hotels etc) so I've got a huge list of suppliers etc. Its just the actual setting up, costs etc I'm worried about. My Dad is meant to be helping me put a business plan together. I will try and get him to do it this weekend. I will have a look at the business link and see what's on there too.

Sarah..miss you too honey... DBB in all week, its our quietest time unfortunately.

I don't have any charms or bracelets thingys, will have to have a look for some this weekend.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Sounds great Kerry, you go girl!  

Question for you and B3ndy - do you have headaches on Met?  I thought last week when I had one everyday that it was due to sinuses but I'm still getting them now.  Not severe but niggly if you get me


----------



## b3ndy

take a trip to a beach in north wales Kerry and find some 'lucky stones' - hope you do find the business link info - as far as I'm aware it's a national thing so you should be ok...if not let me know.

flower - I know what you mean about the headaches, though can't say I get them every day - I didn't get them to start with - but a couple of weeks ago I had one - right at the front of my temples that just wouldn't shift - I dunno whether it was the met or the clomid to blame tho


----------



## KerryB

Yes I get the headaches, niggly like you say. It will pass, they come and go now.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks girls.  i must have been like this when i started clomid, but you forget don't you once you feel like you have been on them forever!!  

Hope everyone is ok?  

Its absolutely peeing down here and has been all day


----------



## kim77

well I didn't have any lucky stones, but I've just been on ebay and bought a moonstone bracelet.....fngers crossed   it brings me some luck on the fertility side.  Only problem it could take between 7-20 day to come as its coming from Japan!!!! but I do own it now so should be a little bit of luck owning one.....yes I'm grasping at straws  

Kerry, sound like a good little business there,   vibes to you, for when you go for it.

Flowerpot, hope you get past the new lot of s/e


----------



## b3ndy

it's really windy here - and NOT because of my met   - looks like it's going to pee down any minute - hope it does on those builders over the road!  

Kim - any straws are good straws as far as I'm concerned!   

BTW Sarah - you asked on the meet up thread about jaffa and gossips - haven't heard from jaffa in a bit - hope she's ok and it was gossips b'day on Monday - maybe she's still sleeping the   off!??


----------



## deedee2

Hi Girlies,

Gosh, you lot do some gassing, it's hard to keep up with you all!!

I was reading that some of you have been to tarot readers/ clairvoyants/ healers etc and just wanted to let you know about my experience.  Didn't want to mention it as a lot of people think it is a load of crap and would think I am a bit .

I think all us girlies just want a little bit of hope because of what we are trying to achieve and if talking to a crazy lady with a crystal ball does that then Im all for it!

Ive always been interested in alternative therapies/ healing and clairvoyancy. I know most of these people are full of crap  and re just out to make money but I DO believe that there is something in it!

I saw a lady just last week who used tarot cards and crystals. She picked up on a few things, eg, she knew that we were thinking about moving house (house went on market today), she knew (wait for it) that I had been for a blood test and told me to question the results. ( I had just had my day 21 prog done and I know I didnt ov).
i wont bore you with the details but one of the cards I picked had a little baby on it and sure enough she said that this year I would be pg. She saw this linked to the number 5 and said that it is likely to happen when I am on hols. I didnt tell her that we have booked to go on hols in April so maybe in May (5th month) I might see those two blue lines!!!!

I know, I know, Im reading too much into this but at least it has given me a bit of hope and I know to take it all with a pinch of salt.

I will be v interesting to see what happens and if things pan out the way she predicts I'll certainly be giving you all her number.

Oh, another thing she mentioned was burning yellow/orange candles for fertility. Didnt say when, but woudnt hurt to get them burning when its time for  (you gotta keep the romance alive after all!)

Ill tell you more if you want- dont' want to bore the sceptics amoung us.

Take care all,
DD xo


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Hi Ladies -
Well no AF.  Today is CD31 and no sign of her.  I will test again tomorrow and ring the dr office Thursday if she doesn't show her ugly head.  Don't understand, I ov'd -positive OPK 26 December and good progrestine 7 dpo.  I should have come on by now.  

Trying to catch up with all the chatting.  You sure are busy in the mornings!

-Nikki


----------



## jowest30

Hi All, 

First time on the thread.  I have noticed a few of you ladies have mentioned lucky stones for fertility.  Can anyone tell me what I should be buying?

I am on CD 3 and sick of the hot flushes!!!!  I should be used to them from all the months of hormone injections I had for my endo. 

Regards
Jo


----------



## b3ndy

blimey DD - there's a lot of info there the reader got that surely couldn't be put down to coincidence...I'm such a believer in it - just never had the guts to go myself

my cousin went last year to one and out of the blue the woman said have you got a relative in your family called Ben (my dh's name) and went on to give a whole thing about how he'd 'been on this earth' before together with her youngest son - she rang me straight away to tell me she was so spooked - I mean why would this woman pull the name Ben in particular out of 'thin air'

Nikki - that   wicked witch - just loves messing with our heads!! i'd test again tomorrow - good luck!!

Jo - most people seem to rate moonstone by the looks of it


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

orange is the colour for fertility  ...there's a post somewhere from ages ago about carrying an orange spot  and also wearing orange knickers  

"good" stones for fertility are rose quartz, moonstone & mother of pearl....


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Jo

moonstone and rose quartz are supposed to be good, even in jewellry form.  you can get some rose quartz stones through the sale board on FF which are lovely.

Was the injections you were having for endo prostap?  jeez, the hot flushes from them are awful


----------



## b3ndy

is orange a lucky colour just for women's fertility? it's my dh's fav colour - NOT may I add that it means he actually wears anything of that colour (he did want his first car - a yellow mini - sprayed orange tho!) but it would explain why hes such a randy  !!! - oh I forgot - that's ALL men isn't it?!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

it's for fertility (sexuality & reproduction) in general - men & women

found this site that has meanings for crystal healing stones, colours etc...as well as spells (although not looked at that bit yet !!)

http://www.crystal-cure.com/gemcrys.html

here's the link about orange spots 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,1512.0.html

orange wristbands & rose quartz pouches (both available from this site)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42324.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,2156.0.html


----------



## sarahstewart

Thought I would just add I carry carnelian cos its an orange crystal so thought it would be good....also now moonstone..... and like I said go to a shop that sells crystals and just see what takes your fancy....

By the way did I tell you ladies my DH being made redundant?  although we are not worried at the moment as it will give him the push to get a new job he is always moaning about his. 

I hated the colour orange until my cous said to 'embrace it'


----------



## jowest30

Thanks girls I shall have a look at the stones you suggested.

Flowerpot, yes I was on prostap for my endo.  I had 6mths of injections in 2004 then 3mths in between my ops last year.  I thought that was the last of the hot flushes and then I started taking clomid!!!  But if it helps us to get a BFP then whats a few hot flushes!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

sorry bout your DH Sarah...hope things work out ok for him 

and I can't say I'm particularly keen on orange (although love red !!) but I did buy myself some peach knickers (nearest I could find to orange) which I don't mind wearing & also an orange thong with little silver stars but its a little "garish" so has only been worn once !!!


----------



## kim77

if you are after some nice stones search on ebay, they have sonme beautiful things on there.  

Jo, hot flushes are horrid   I've got my window open and shut more times at work!!!  

Sarah sorry about your Dh  

So on Saturday I'm going to be wearing orange will be covered in crystals while leaving a egg in a saucer under the moon light.....who need the   pills


----------



## b3ndy

just read the link minxy has sent and the spells section - the fertility one isn't that diff from your Sarah - no eggs - but leaves, candle wax, a gemstone and says to bury under a fruit tree - so your cousin is spot on by the looks of it.

 about dh being made redundant...has he been there long? maybe you'll get to see more of him if he gets a new job (one with shorter hours in the week eh?)

minxy - is your thong bikini orange?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©




----------



## flowerpot

Sorry to hear about dh Sarah, hope he gets some good redundancy pay  

Jo, ah yes, I remember prostap well.  The best thing about it was no periods!  

I've been the same today with hot flushes, had my cardie off and on about 10 times today


----------



## KerryB

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...just typed post and   lost it. Its just not my day!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry - you are always doing that you wally   

Flower - probably not good redundancy pay   he hasn't been there very long

Minxy - have a vision of you in a orange thong bikini....     you minx you

B3ndy - did you say on another thread thongs cause infertility?

Kim - put your crystals outside in the full moon to charge them up... 

Nikki - snowing everyday where abouts are you in US? sounds lovely

Will be leaving work soon, talk tomorrow my lovely clomid ladies  

Hugs to everyone and sorry to anyone I have missed


Sarah


----------



## b3ndy

ttfn clomid chicks

eyes about to close

 to you all

S
xx

(Sarah - good old Zita West reckons thongs cause infertility .....  pinch of salt and all that!)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

oooo I'm so     with my other half...he's decided to invite a friend round tonight to "play" pc game (football)...not only is it sooo boring they will be taking up the whole lounge & both laptops - whilst watching the footie on the tv (admittedly I'm an Arsenal supporter but not the point !!)...I'm really tired, got my period so not feeling great & he expects me to come home, cook & then be ignored for rest of evening  Sometimes I really wonder how old he is !! They played it nearly every night last week, we've had a busy weekend & all I wanna do is get home & chill in my trackie bottoms  Now I've got to spend my evening in the bedroom watching tv  

Am I being unreasonable & selfish (as he's just told me I am !!) 

I could really   him 

Sorry, needed to rant !!!

Ok, deep breaths....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

my thong bikinis (yes plural) aren't orange...and with my @rse + cellulite they've not been near a beach/pool in many years


----------



## sarahstewart

Minx

You are not being unreasonable at all, my dH exactly the same why are men like children?  I converted our downstairs bedroom into a 'play room' for my 32 year old DH so he can keep out of my way with his stupid game playing mates.

Open a bottle of wine and drink it in bed     and refuse to cook for them    

Hope your evening is OK hun


Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

he has the 2nd bedroom as his "playroom" already...he's got his decks (he dj's sometimes), records, golf clubs & the main pc (we've got wireless connextions - 1 pc & 2 laptops) in there !!!

I'm not supposed to be drinking...have said I'll only drink at weekends  (although have got nice bottle of red which I was saving...)...but already told him he can sing for his dinner


----------



## chanyn

Hello  Nikki_Mouse, Minxy, gossips, b3endy, binty, sarah, kerry, flowerpot, kim, deedee, all the new crazy clomid chics and anyone else may have missed!

Wow!!  All the posts on this thread already!  It took me half the morning to read them all and try to catch up, and now I have forgotten half of it! lol I feel like I haven't looked indays,and I swear I was here last night 

Have to have a serious look at the crystals and stones, and the spells to - tho we have no fruit trees near me but my uncle 1 hour away, and he's like the rest, prolly wouldn't appreciate me and DH cavorting nekkid in his front yard!

So sorry Minxy! My DH is a playstation2 nut and is *always* on it. Grab a good book, fix youself some soup and ignore them, time will fly by and you can escape into another world for awhile  He will notice when dinner isn't ready! lol

I thought the thong causing infertiltiy was a male thing? How could it possibly affect a woman? (Mine, like yours minxy, haven't seen public areas in years!, thank goodness we have a small pool in our backyard that's private or my  would never see the sun...lol)

Sarah, good luck toyour DH, maybe it's a blessing in disguise!? 

Nikki_Mouse, I am so sorry for your BFN hun 

Have a wondeful day, ladies, and I will come back in five minutes when 10 more pages have been added! 

   to all!!

Melissa


----------



## KerryB

Minxy...Aw hun, I don't think your being ureasonable. I used to have that problem with DH, so in our new house he has a "Man Room" with TV, Sky, PS2 etc in so I can shut him in there with the dog and leave them to it!!! Can't they go in the bedroom if they're on laptops and you can chill in the lounge!!! He he he

Sarah...Have a nice night hun. How's are the tummy pains?

B3ndy...have a nice sleep honey.

Melissa...I can't keep up either!!

XX


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Glad to hear can use lettuce leaves for the spell.  Nothing is green here!  I am in Wisconsin in the states.  It is next to Canada by the Great Lakes.  0 degrees F here today!  We don't have a garden at our new house, actually we don't have grass yet either but the ground is frozen.  Luckily our house makes an L shape so the neighbors won't see me   I will try ANYTHING!!!  In Las Vegas last year I wen to the Palm's casino.  Had palm read.  The reader did not say anything about ttc, but talked a lot about fur baby 

Bendy - working your bum cheaks today with all the clenching  Bless


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

ok...I'm off home now to give DP  ...actually think I'll just ignore him   ...will curl up in bed & watch  ...at least he won't be able to  at me when I  at Eastenders !!! Don't usually eat chocolate but just eaten a bag of revels and a fruit & nut bar...just shows how wound up I am !! hopefully will calm down on way home (although London commuting not really condusive to relaxation !!! )

will try & catch you later if I can get on pc otherwise will chat tomorrow 

take care
Natasha


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Sarah - hope you see a dr. soon.  Are you feeling better today?


----------



## chanyn

Aha!!  Per the bumper sticker I saw on the way to work today....

They are NOT hot flashes, they are POWER SURGES!!!  Go Clomid POWER! lol  

Melissa


----------



## gossips2

Omg Omg Omg.....I haven't been on here since Sunday as I was so busy celebrating b'day...(Thanks for all your lovely b'day wishes) it has taken me AGES to keep up.I was on page 5 and this is 17....you lot can natter!
Natasha...hope your evening wasn't too bad. My dh is also addicted to his ps2 , I will wake up in the middle of the night from those lovely hot flushes   and delightful dreams and all I can hear is the sound of a car racing from the cellar. He too Dj's now and again so has all his equipment down there along with the bar and of course ps2!!!! Boys will be boys just let them get on with it although I sympathise with you TOTALLY.
Think I had better book that hotel room,sounds like the rooms are going quick!
Hi to B3ndy...still working on your name,a little clue would be nice.
Sal...not long until your hol,sorry you can't make it to Stratford.
Kerry...looked for your pillowcase last weekend but the m and s stores seem to have got rid of the sale stuff and have put in their new stock so I had no luck,sorry.
Kim and Flowerpot sorry won't be meeting up with you two,you'll be sadly missed.
Hi to Sarah and sorry about dh. What a start to the new year.
Okay....can't remember much else I read so much and cried with tears of laughter all about thongs and crystals.
Think I


----------



## gossips2

Omg thought I had lost that thread but some how managed to post it and that is why its not finished!! Must go and look for holiday as DH needs to give dates asap as they are going quick at his work place.
Love to ya all.
Gossipsxx


----------



## denzy

Hi Guys ! 

You ve all been busy gas bagging today !! lol

Just an update got dreaded af today really painful !!! x  

I take clomid from day 2-5 cd is it the same for everyone ?? 


Denzy


----------



## kim77

Minxy, with you tonight, DH has two mates here while they network the computers so he can get on xbox live!!!!!!  
Luckily for me they have networked it for I can still get on the internet, thank god  

Gossips, hello hun, missed you over the past couple of days  

Denzy sorry a/f came


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Signing off.  Leaving work... we'hew
Denzy - sorry hun  I asked the same question!  Found that people take at different times some start CD1,2,3 & 5.  Everyone takes it for 5 days.  How many cycles did you have in April?  Is this your second try now?

Hello - Gossips & Kim 

Still no AF.  Testing tomorrow morning


----------



## *Bev*

OMG, can you lot talk!?  I go away for 2 days and come back to read 15 pages of this thread, blimey!!!

Sarah - hope you have seen the doc, i'm sorry to hear you are still in pain - nothing is ever straight forward is it?!  Also sorry about DH hope he finds something else soon.

Denzy - sorry a/f came, I also take Clomid from day 2-5.

Kerry - sorry the witch got to you in the end, I suppose at least you can get cracking on the   pills now.

With regard husbands and "toys" Yes I have a husband like that too!  I have been away for the past two days, "so did you miss me", "no but I got well stressed with the PS2" (nice to see you too  )  Minxy hope last night wasn't too bad for you.

I know I have missed no end of people, got a lot on today, but will be back soon to do more personals.  Sending all those that need them       vibes

Bev xx

Can't remember who said they got married on June 22 2002, but me too!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls 

Natasha, I just don't get this man thing about games and toys!  luckily my dh can't abide playstations and all that type of stuff.  I'd have told your DP to make his own dinner and had a nice bath and watch TV in bed...hope you did  

Sarah, hows the tummy today?  what did the doc say?  

Denzy, sorry nasty AF got you    Yeah I take mine day 2-6.  good luck for next month  

Melissa, that car sticker is fab!  

Kerry, how are you today my lovely?    

Sal, hows DD's chickenpox?  hope she is ok  

Has anyone heard from Dre?  

Nikki - have you tested?  best of luck  

NikkiUK - are you around?  

Suzie -   hows things with you?  any idea how Cherub is these days? 

 everyone else, there are so many of us!!!  CD 12 today for me, I usually ov around CD17 but with me now being on metformin it might come earlier?  I'm getting the build of symptoms that I get just before ov'ing so I'd better get   in tonight  

xxxx


----------



## scratch

Morning Ladies

i cant believe that in ne afternoon you managed 5 pages. it has just taken me the best part of an hour to catch up!!! i am gonna have to start popping on in the afternoons when i get home  
Going back to the crystals I have brought a book in today about crystal healing. I used to dabble when I was younger so I am going to read up and I will let you know. Also Ebay is great for crystal stuff. I know someone else said that but I cant remember who ( to many pages ago)

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

oh meant to say, for the "oldies" - 
don't know if you remember Jane1973 who was on the boards the early part of last year, she got her BFP on her first month on clomid, well she has had a little girl, Katie, born 10 December


----------



## *Bev*

I've just spoken with the fertility clinic and my progesterone test has come back as 14, I am right in thinking that I probably didn't ovulate arn't I  ?  I woke up on New Years Eve in agony from downstairs and did an OPK which came up positive - what does this mean ladies, please help me


----------



## flowerpot

Bev, did you have the test 7 days past ovulation?  a few days out can make a big difference.  Unfortunately if it was 7 days it sounds like you didnt ovulate.  I had the same experience when I first started clomid and they just upped my dose, I ovulated initially on 100mg then didnt so they upped me to 150mg.


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies

No time for personals....have a doctors appointment at 11am so will let you know how I get on.

Bev - anything over 30 is ovulating I think...Do you suffer from PCOS?  Just asking as that can affect OPK results.

Flower - nope havent heard from dre or jaffa in a long time.

Gossips is back though    

Hello everyone else will chat later - once Sal has gone home (only kidding hunny  )


----------



## *Bev*

I have very mild PCOS, but even if the OPK was wrong what could have been going on downstairs on New Years eve and part of New Years Day  

I was tested on 3rd January - I'm so confused.  Apparently the lady is going to call me later today to discuss my dosing, so looks like 100mg for me next month.  No sign of AF yet and its day 26, but previously my periods were all over the shop


----------



## sarahstewart

let us know how you get on Bev

Nikki - nice to see what you look like hunny...nice photo


----------



## scratch

Bev

You asay that you had a +opk on new years eve then had your bloods done on 3rd Jan. If this is right your bloods were done to early. I might of got this completely wrong(i usually do) Your suppose to have your bloods done 7 days post ovulation.which would of made it Jan 7th.approx day 21 if you have a 28 day cycle

Love Sal x

ps Sarah good luck at the quacks


----------



## KerryB

Morning lovelies,

I know we said it was confusing with two threads before, but now I can't keep up! Personals are confusing too but will try my best!!

Gossips...thanks for looking for pillowcase hun, don't think I'll find one now so will buy alternative.  Glad you Had a good birthday  

Flower...I'm OK hun. You? 

Bev...Sorry about blood test hun. I would think that means you had it done way too early if you only ov'd on 1st/2nd. Not starting   pills yet, she's still not here properly  

Sal...I can't keep up either and I'm here all day! Not long to go now till your   - lucky monkey  

Nikki...Have you tested again??

Kim...How's you hun?

Denzy...  

Binty...You OK?

Chanyn....I like the Power Surges bit! I'm having loads then, but don't feel any more energetic!!   

Sarah..Good luck at Dr's, let us know what they say  

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone!! Well, it's not really CD2 as she's gone again! Don't know what is happening. Not going to start   pills until she is here properly. I might test once more just to make sure. Getting quite fed up with it all!! Got home yesterday and DH had decided to shave all his hair off! Well no. 4's all over!! He's a nutter! Being saying he'd do it for ages but hadn't. I was so surprised, he looks like he did when we were 23!!

Back soon
xxx


----------



## scratch

Only 5 days left in work wooohooooooooooooooooooo

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Bev - you had the test done too early.  You need to have it 7 days post ovulation.  If you had a +opk/ovulation pain new years eve/day you should have had the test done 7th Jan and if it was only the +opk that you had you might not have actually ovulated till the day after in which case you should have done 8th/9th Jan.  Those few days can make a big difference.  Hope this puts your mind at rest a little that it might not be as bad as it seems.  Tell them that when you speak to them.  keep us posted xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, that pic is fab!! is from NYE?  you look lovely


----------



## kim77

just a quick hello, loads to read through so now not much time to speak.

Nikki lovely picture.

Kerry, You look very glam on your photo 

Big hello to everyone else

It was me who mentioned ebay, I bought a lovely opal moonstone bracelt yesterday after the discussions, only thing its coming from Japan   so may have to wait 20 days


----------



## *Bev*

Ok, here it goes trying to explain  

I had a scan on day 8 (23rd December) I had one follicle 14.5mm.  The lady at the hospital has just said that she would have expected me to ovulate on day 11 (25th December), but when I woke up on NYE I had loads of pain downstairs and decided to see if something was occuring by OPK this came up positive almost as soon as I had peed on it (TMI, I have used a few of these in the past and detected nothing).  The lady at the hospital said when I told her about the pain on NYE that it sound promising and perhaps I didn't ovulate until shortly after NYE.

So all in all, I am staying on 50mg for one more month, she will scan me again and monitor me very closely so hopefully we can get a better idea of what is going on.

Thank you for all your replies ladies, you certainly put my mind at rest.  I suppose I will try to remain calm but quietly hopeful that the witch doesn't get me and if it does then at least I may get some better support and an idea of what is going on with my crappy body....

Thank you again, Bev xx

BTW Kerry, lovely piccie


----------



## KerryB

Thank you, yes its from NYE! Made a special effort that night!!

Bev...Hope you get sorted next cycle hun.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi ladies

Already been on here too much this morning & stacks of work to do...

Kerry...absolutely love the photo hun...you look gorgeous 

Nikki...you too hun...great to put a face to a name 

Gossips...good to see you back & that you had fab birthday...hope you're coming up to Stratford...another Sarf Londona (you're Sydenham aren't you...only down road from me !!) 

Bev...Good to hear you ovulated but even if that was on New Years Day, being tested on 3rd Jan would be way too early for accurate reading... progesterone should be tested 7 days past ovulation as thats when it peaks so yours would've been around 4 days too early...testing on cd21 is only good if you ovulated on cd14... 

Flower...how are you hun  

Sarah...hope you're feeling better but glad to hear you're going to see GP...hope it's all ok but better to get peace of mind 

Sal...thanks for rubbing it in about your hols  only joking...hope you have a fantastic time 

Well Gareth decided to go out to pub & watch the footie as otherwise we would've just argued (and obviously wanted to avoid that !!) so I just stayed in, made myself some food & watched tv in peace...and then when he came home all was ok...being piste off with one another never lasts long with us...

Hello to everyone else...sorry if missed you but really should get on with some work.... 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## *Bev*

Minxy said:


> Bev...Good to hear you ovulated but even if that was on New Years Day, being tested on 3rd Jan would be way too early for accurate reading... progesterone should be tested 7 days past ovulation as thats when it peaks so yours would've been around 4 days too early...testing on cd21 is only good if you ovulated on cd14...


Minxy I'm going to sound thick now, but from what you have said does that mean that I am going to be doing pg test too early if I test on Saturday as planned?


----------



## scratch

Kerry you look stunning in your picture

Sal x

For once I am really busy at work  bloody academics why dont they go and teach someone and leave me alone


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

If you ovulated on NY day (1st Jan) then Saturday 14th Jan would be 13dpo....so perhaps leave it until Sunday so would then be 14 days past ovulation...

Being tested for progesterone on 3rd Jan would be too early - if you ovulated on NY day then you really should've had progesterone tested on 8th Jan (7 dpo)


----------



## scratch

Minxy 
your brill. Just like a walking encyclopedia of fertility treatments. You should start charging for consultations    I have been trying on and off for over 6 years and I still learn new stuff from you all the time keep it up hun

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Thanks Sal, took me all day to get ready! He he he   I'm the opposite today, have no work to do! Almost worse than being run off my feet, having to invent jobs when DBB is around!!

Bev..I would test Sunday or Monday hun.

xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Thank you


----------



## scratch

Flower

I just read you r other post about your IVF documents. Is it right that St Marys wont offer IVF if you have any children? It is something I havent really looked into  If that is the case then we really are at the end of the road. Plan b was to take dd round the world and see a few sights instead of spending the money on private IVF.
I suppose i should enjoy what I have instead of stressing about what I dont have

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Sal my lovely,
We got our IVF docs from St Marys on Saturday.  In the list of criteria it says that neither partner should have any children whether from your relationship together or from previously.  
It was on a list of things with neither of you should smoke, BMI requirements, alcohol limitations that type of thing.
Unless there are exceptional circumstances I don't know, maybe give the Reproductive Clinic a ring and ask they should be able to tell you on the phone?
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Girls

God I haven't been gone long and you have done another page...   

GP gave me an internal and took a swab    I have been given 2 lots of antibiotics (no drinking for 2 weeks  ) and possibly have an infection of the womb AND my tube ...she is obviously more concerned about that.

Tummy feeling even more tender after all her poking around  

anyway gotta catch up with some work so will pop back on later

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Aw Sarah, poor you hun. But good job you went and got tabs. Don't overdo it though, see how you feel and go home if you need to.

How unfair is the IVF thing if you already have a child. 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

awww hunny sorry you are so sore, I hope it settles down very soon for you and antibiotics kick in quickly


----------



## scratch

Sarah
Glad you got sorted but   your still uncomfortable. Take it easy hun 

Flower  I knew deep down that we wouldnt get considered but it just seems hard hearing it for real. Iknew we would struggle with the BMI but I always thought that at least it was something I could do something about. But i cant make dd disappear so I suppose plan b it is then.

Sorry for being so maudling but it seems to of really knocked the wind out of my sails. I always thought that we could still have IVF/IUI but know I know that that really isnt an option. So when I see the cons in February it really will be the end of the road for us . Oh well Australia here we come then

Sal x


----------



## sky8

Hello - I'm Sky and am on day 13 of my first Clomid cycle.

I am 26 years old, been married for 2 and half years and ttc for 14 months. In October we had a bfp but that turned out to be a blighted ovum which I then miscarried.  I have been put on Clomid as I don't have periods (well 4 last year), have PCOS and don't ovulate. Am hoping and paying that this will truly turn out to be a miracle drug and I get my bfp but also am not holding my breath   

Have been reading all your threads adn it's great to know that that there are other's in this situation and I am not alone.


----------



## *Bev*

Awwww Sarah, get some rest you sound like you need it - hope you feel a little better soon. xx


----------



## flowerpot

Oh sal,  
don't give up, maybe its just St M's and you can get it through another hospital?  Have a look on the HFEA website and see if that gives you any info or ring St M's and ask before you upset yourself too much.
It really does stink I agree  

We'll probably go private so you can have my place    I would love to give it to you xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hi SKy, welcome to the clomid girls.  A great place to   and let off steam if you need to. xxx


----------



## scratch

Flower 
Thats the nicest thing i have heard in ages. Thank you your a real sweet heart. I think I am ok now. I just want to go home and get a big hug off dh and dd. I know that maybe I am being greedy and all you lovely ladies just want a baby and I already have mine. But you never know. My silly spell might just of worked. I did dso my own version afterall and I am now in the final week of the 2ww.

Sky8 Welcome to FF and the clomid chicks. You will never feel lonely again with us lot around as we cant half gab

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

I mean it sal  
It might not even come to that anyway, just don't give up, lets hope that spell works for you


----------



## KerryB

Aw Sal, don't get upset sweetie. Like Flower says its might not be the end of the road for you. Do some research and find out what you can. Sending you a huge   my love.

Sky..Nice to "meet" you hun. Your in the right place. Glad to have you on board. We're havig a Clomid girls meet up in March if your interested in coming there is a thread set up.

Flower...Bless you giving up your spot  

xx


----------



## sky8

Thanks everyone - now one silly question but are you all getting really strange mad dreams....??


----------



## KerryB

Yes honey, part of the package unfortunately! I've had really weird ones, and some very scarey ones too! 

xx


----------



## scratch

i always have wierd dreams when I am taking the   pills. It is one of the s/e

i am off home now girlies. I am going to prepare a nice tea and then we are all going to the dentist. Family outing!!!

Catch you all later and Sarah take it easy

Love Sal x


----------



## sky8

Last night I dreamt I was having dinner with Sadam Hussein and I kept telling him that I needed to get home to my husband but everytime I got up to leave more food would arrive at the table and I had to sit down asnd eat it.....


----------



## scratch

your dream has cheered me up no end

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

sky - how weird!!

I get really strange dreams, especially on the days I take the tablets


----------



## scratch

We are all nutters    thats why. and I dont think me eating chocolate before bed helps .

I really am going now. I have to sort everything out here before i go as i am going early tomorrow for my day 21 bloods

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

sal xxx


----------



## gossips2

Hello Sky and welcome....loved your dream,cheered me up . I was caught by the deputy head on ff instead of teaching this morning...ooooppppssss!!!
Sarah....glad your dr has given you tablets,stay off the drink whilst you are on them,I know what you are like!!! Sending you a .
Kerry...loved the picture of NYE,cant wait to meet you in real!
Flowerpot your sentiments to Sal were lovely...what a sweetheart you are.
Sal......if that is the case I will be stuck,as my dh has 2 girls from his previous marriage,god life stinks sometimes!!!!! May be joining you on your round the world trip!!
Hello to Natasha....hope you are well and sorted out dh and his ps2.
Hi to Kim ,B3ndy,Melissa and everyone else.
Gossipsxx


----------



## b3ndy

ola clomid chicks - manic day  - not that there's much news around - come home for a rest now though!

Sal - good luck for bloods tomorrow.

Sarah - will your GP be putting you forward for more tests to check your tube out? 

sky - welcome to the world of the   pills!

Kerry - am looooooooovving the photo - VERY glam  - will PM you about the meet up so you can sort yer list hon.

flower - what a sweetie you are about the IVF and Sal - we did a piece today about a study which says the Uk should do more to stop the number of multiple pregnancies resulting from IVF's and it made me so mad! It would be so unfair if this country went down that route as I reckon it would minimise the chances for some women of ever having a bubba - I really wanted to quiz a fertility dr we were speaking to about it but noone at work knows I'm getting fertility treatment PLUS the dr is the one I'm being referred to now for a second opinion coz our current consultant is so pants. some poor woman rang in to tell us her story though - she'd just had her NINTH IVF cycle - it was really  

Gossips - glad you had a good birthday! you coming to the meet up?


----------



## scratch

I told you all I would log on when I got home. I meant to tell you this this morning but as usual forgot.

Last night dh wanted to cheer me up so he offered to give me and all over massage. No not that sort of massage!! Well he sdaid get some cream and lie down. So I had bought some of that johnsons pre holiday stuff that gives you a bit of colour before you go so i thought what the hell Iwill use that. Saves me rubbing it in. But I forgot to tell dh to wash his hands after. So he just rubbed it into his hands he said they felt dry. Well this morning he looks like someone from the brown hand gang     He said god knows what the lads at work will think he has been upto   He keeps washing them but it wont come off. i said i would give him a rub tonight with it and then maybe it will blend in. He will end up looking like Al johnson at this rate   

I knew telling you lot that would cheer me up.

And gossips I know how you feel but have you vere disclosed to the cons that your dh has kids? If you havent I would just keep it buttoned and see what happens. Obviously I dont have that option

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

omg Sal that is soooooo funny!!!

I've got that holiday skin stuff, sometimes I get a patch so what I do is use an exfoliator in the shower with loads of shower gel and then rub it quite firmly with a towell.  That really does help.


----------



## gossips2

Sal...your poor dh. I know what you mean cos I used it last year and I had stains between my fingers and I washed them......I can't stop laughing about it. The things you do.
Unfortunately I have disclosed the info to my specialist as he was adamant that it could be him with the problems and therefore he had to do his sa...much to his hate,but as we expected it came back fine.
Bugger wish I hadn't said anything.
  
Gossipsxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies

No rest for the wicked I am still at work and am OK.....DH was horrified that I had an internal and didn't have my best pants on      

Gossips - you know me I do like a glass of vino - but not for the next 2 weeks  

B3ndy - Have a fertility cons appointment on the 30th Jan so will ask them to check it out then....GP said even if af arrives before then NOT to take clomid until everything settled down....so i am currently an imposter on here (like minxy  )

Hello everyone else - thanks for your concern.......carch you later you chatterboxes - I am off in the attic need to find 2001 accounts and no one else likes going up there  


Sky - on the days I took clomid I had really naughty dreams involving me a robbie williams -yummy - although I would have to make him have a chest wax    

Sarah


----------



## scratch

I know what you mean gossips sometimes you just wish you could turn the clock back. 
And I am not telling dh how to get it off it is much funnier seeing him like that     I am off again now. Got to pick up dhs ring from the jewellers then dd from school. I could do without I have mountaisn of hopusework but it must be done. Then off to the dentist oh what joy.

Have a lovely evening ladies i will catch you al tomorrow. And Sarah feet up missy or else  

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

at best pants!!!  hope you weren't a hairy mary too!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

luckily I waxed on Saturday


----------



## b3ndy

it's something I'll always remember from watching stuff like casualty and holby city - to remember to at least bother to have matching bra and knicks (and no skanky grey ones) on in case i ever get run over! (god forbid - touch wound - turn around touch the ground and all that!  ) so coz i'm half asleep when I get up i have to make sure I put them out the night before - o'wise they'd send the underwear   round!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy!

It happened to me    You know when you are going on holiday and you save all your best underwear to take with you so for the last few days you wear your old stuff?  We were going on holiday the next day and I was in work and collapsed and got admitted as an emergency.  I had to have an ultrasound scan and had to pull my skirt up.  mortified!!!  lovely grey old knickers!!!  actually I was too much in pain to care at the time.  what makes it worse is that I work in the actual hospital


----------



## gossips2

Oh Flowerpot that has made me chuckle    
Gossips.xx


----------



## flowerpot

I should add that the knickers were originally white!


----------



## gossips2

I hat it when beautiful white knickers go grey.   
Gossips.xx


----------



## KerryB

OH MY GOD! I'm away for an hour and you've gossiped 2 pages!!

I hate when white pants go grey, so annoying!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

oh flower!! how embarrassing!

the nearest I've come to it was a bad kidney infection i had a couple of years ago - dh was driving home from work in Somerset so my folks had to take me to the local A&E.....the nurse took me in to assess and was ready to give me a painkilling shot in my   and I came over a bit woozy - she called my dad in to help - but unfortunately at that point I already had my trousers round my ankles - I was bent over ready to take the shot with my   hanging out with the skimpiest thong on - imagine my embarassment - by bare butt cheeks greeting my dad as he walked in - don't know who was   - him or me!!


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## jowest30

Hi Girls,

My you do some talking!!!  I have spent most of the last few hours catching up!!!

I posted my first message on the board yesterday and thanks to all the help on crystals.  This morning I have bought a rose crystal bracelet on e-bay and a moonstone on another site after searching the web a bit.  Hopefully the  will help me on my 3rd month of clomid.

I to have the most bizarre dreams whilst taking the whacky pills.  Once I dreamt I was dissecting a giant prawn in my old classroom!!

Jo

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

do you have a thing against prawns Jo?


----------



## jowest30

Hi b3nfy, no but I do like eating them!!!  Infact I have had that many strange dreams over the last couple of months my DH bought me a dream book for Christmas.  Surprisingly it doesn't make any reference to the meaning of dissecting prawns!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Thats it now Jo, were gonna be having you analysing our dreams!!

Is it true that dreaming of cats is a sign of fertility?


----------



## b3ndy

i had a bizarre one at the weekend about having another wedding day (still with dh) but coz some 'extra' guests wanted to come that couldn't make the first one - but I didn't want any photos coz I couldn't find my wedding dress


----------



## binty

OMG you lot can chat got into work at 1.00 after blood test and spent the last 1 1/2hrs catching up.

Better get some work done otherwise will be in trouble

Binty


----------



## jowest30

Hi Flowerpot,

I will have a look when I get home and let you know.  Infact I think I better bring the book into work with me!!


----------



## b3ndy

that's tomorrow's 'chat' topic sorted!!      .. we should have a prize for the most bizarre dream


----------



## flowerpot

yeah!! I think the prawn one wins top prize at the moment!!!


----------



## b3ndy

Dinner with Saddam comes a close second!


----------



## jowest30

How many of you mad ladies are going to be eating cheese and chocolate before you go to bed tonight!  

b3ndy, I have had wedding dreams aswell where we are getting married again but everything goes wrong that can go wrong.  I suddenly gain 10 stone overnight and my dress doesn't fit etc.


----------



## flowerpot

oh yeah B3nday I agree!  

I never have cheese before bed, even before these loony pills it gave me nightmares


----------



## b3ndy

I agree no to cheese - but any excuse for choc!!

Jo - that wedding dream is a bizarre one - I wonder if its in your book?


----------



## *Bev*

You lot are nutters   but you knew that didn't you....  

I shall have to make note of my random dreams when I start on them again!


----------



## flowerpot

Bev and Jo, I've sent you some bubbles as you didnt have many


----------



## jowest30

I will consult my book re my wedding dream.  The book has brief descriptions of meanings for many things but goes into great detail on how you interpret everthing.  I haven't started reading it yet as I am half way through Sharon Osbourne's autbiography but once I've finished that I will properly read the dream book.  In the meantime I can look up the meanings.


----------



## jowest30

Flowerpot,

Thanks for the bubbles.  I am still new to FF and learning all the abb. and what different things mean!!!  

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

god - I'd hate to have to interpret some of sharon osbournes dreams - have of them were probably while she was under the influence of something wierd and wonderful!!  

(have blown you guys some bubbles too!)


----------



## flowerpot

Right back at you B3ndy


----------



## KerryB

STOP TALKING SO MUCH!!!   

xx


----------



## jowest30

Doh!!!! Just discovered how to send bubbles!!  Told you I was new!!!!

So Sorry b3andy I burst one of your bubbles by mistake but I replaced it immediately with a few more.

Flowerpot sent you some bubbles aswell.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

I'm going in 10 mins, off to join weight watchers 

Have a lovely evening girls   xxxxx


----------



## chanyn

ladies!! wow!  7 more pages since I logged in last..lol. I've only just started my day and you all are almost done with yours! <sigh>

Sky8, welcome to the Crazy Clomid world! Wierd dreams are the norm here, I had to wake up DH the other night and tell him about one of mine. He was most unimpressed! lol I also have a dream book but can't seem to find any reference to  pill dreams! 

b3ndy, Sarah, flowerpot and Sal,  how funny! That was a definite chuckle on a day that needed it!  Sarah, I hope you are feeling better today  Sal, I hope things work out for you, that's a real bummer to find out.. My DH has three from a prior..

Kerry and Nikki_Mouse - love the pictures, you two are beautiful and it's nice to have a face with a name 

  to everyone I may have missed, hope you ladies had a wonderful day and an even better evening!

Melissa

Right on Kerry, I can't even post as too many new ones are popping up!!


----------



## KerryB

That keeps happening to me too!!

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Good luck tonight at WW Flowerpot, sent you some bubbles back.....

Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy

good luck tonight flower!   (thanks for the voting room tip too - was a good read - never been in the voting room before)

did you peeps know it's the 4th birthday of this site today? can't believe it's only been around such a short space of time and has done so much for so many people already


----------



## KerryB

Good job it is here or we'd all be in mental institutions by now!!!  

Absolutely stuffed my face today ready for WW to start tomorrow, feel quite sick after Carrot Cake!  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

remember to go dressed in your heaviest jumper, trousers , blinged out etc tonight ........and then it's thong bikini's next week!!


----------



## KerryB

Yep, got my jeans and a heavy belt at the ready, then onto linen trousers next week and vest top! He he he!! God I've done this so many times, hope this one works, I'm ready for it now. Binged thru my twneties, ready to be a slim 30-something now!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

other way for me! slim jim during 20's - got to 30 and it all went downhill! ....then lost it all so cd get into the big white dress and it's been one big yo you ever since!


----------



## *Bev*

Anorexic at 18 and now weight twice as much as I did then  , thats bad news!!!


----------



## binty

Was the same for me lost it for the wedding then straight back on within 3 months I put it down to coming off the pill and no periods  

Been told need to loose 10kg tried really hard before xmas and lost 4kg now all back on again - can't seem to keep it off.


----------



## KerryB

Bendy...I've struggled with weight since I went on the pill at 16 for irregular periods. Been dieting since but cos of PCOS its soooo hard. I don't help myself tho, the more [email protected] I eat the more I crave it. So I have to stop with all the [email protected] and hopefully I'll be ok. Managed to get quite slim for our wedding, but it didn't last long!! Especially on an All Inclusive honeymoon!! He he he  

xx


----------



## KerryB

Must have posted at same time!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

kg? I wouldn't have a clue what I weigh in kg - i'm so   - how much is 10kg binty?


mmmm all inclusive honeymoon!! my cousin did that to the bahamas in aug and reckons she put on nearly a stone over their fortnight!!


----------



## KerryB

Very easy to do believe me! We went to Cuba for 2 weeks, and had a huricane for one of them! So all we could do was sit at the bar and drink our way thru the cocktail menu....amongst other things  

Isn't it 2.2lbs to the kilo??

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Thats right KerryB 2.2lbs to a KG.

I have another question, sorry ladies.  How do you test HCG levels?  Am I being thick?


----------



## binty

Yep 2.2lb=1kg.

Kerry I went to Cuba on honeymoon on an all inclusive too.


----------



## KerryB

Really, where did you go? We were in Guardalavaca in Oct/Nov 2001.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

thanks girls - never was very good at maths - like to think English was my stronger subject -hence my tendency to gab a lot! (in case you hadn't noticed!   ) 

what's cuba like? dh has always fancied going there - i'm still trying to convince him to go skiing with me for my birthday this year - he's got a weekend away with 'the boys' next weekend but no girls allowed


----------



## KerryB

We loved it, apart from the hurricane of course! DBB and partner went for Xmas but didn't really like it. In his words "Wasn't up to our usual Caribbean standard!"  Cheeky moneky!! I would like to go back and see Havana.

x


----------



## KerryB

Just looking out my office window and the moon looks almost full! Are we going spell tomorrow or Friday??

xx


----------



## binty

3 nights in Havana & 11 at Sandals Princessca del Mar.

Loved Havana what a great city DH especially liked it because of all the old cars


----------



## KerryB

Was that the Sandals in/near Varadero?? Thats where my DBB (dog's breath boss!!) went.

xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Hi Ladies -
Tested this morning...   Could just scream!  Don't know what is going on.  Positive OPK and good progrestrine levels so should have come on Sunday!  Always get bleed 14 dpo on clomid (6 cycles)  December I did not take the clomid but DID ovulate so wouldn't I come on 14 dpo again 
Sorry for the moan.

Sarah -  sorry about the pain and infection.  Hope the pills sort you.

Bev -glad things are sorted.  Sounds like you did ov.  

Flower - happy  

Sal - so one more cycle of clomid for you?  So sorry love.  Hope it works.

Kerry - sorry that AF is playing with you too!  Hope you get sorted.

Hi Kim, Natasha, Sky, Bendy, Clare and Melissa!  How are you?

-Nikki


----------



## b3ndy

i'm warming up my eggs for Friday Kerry - despite the date (Fri 13th) - what could go wrong   (other than a bfn the next day - my test date!)


----------



## b3ndy

sorry - posted at same time Nikki

what a bummer another bfn but no af? can you contact your doc for advice at all as to what you should do?


----------



## b3ndy

forgot to say too Nikki - all of my first three months on clomid i came on bang on cd30 then for Nov/dec cycle i was only on met, no clomid and my cycle was 34 days long - these   pills certainly do wierd things to our bodies EVEN when we're NOT taking them!


----------



## KerryB

Aw Nikki, sorry honey. What a bummer, espcially AF not showing up too. Was this an IUI cycle? When did you get your + OPK? Could you be early still?? Lovely pictue by the way! Nice to see you!

Bendy..will aim for Friday then hun! Must remember to do it this time. WIll do it saturday as well I think!!

xx


----------



## binty

Kerry - Yes in Varadero but must admit didn't really like the service there probably cause we normally go to Thailand and they pride themselves on the level of service.

Nikki - Sorry about the BFN


----------



## b3ndy

god - just seen the time - no wonder my eyes are shutting - this is a late nap for me girls!   ....so I'm offski now....need 40 winks before dh gets home.....food.....and then bed again (to sleep! )

have a good night and see's ya all tomorrow (Kerry good luck tonight)

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Must be the same one then. They think they're snobs, but they're not! Think they were disappointed with the food and service.

Bendy..have a good nap. Will report in tomorrow.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

yep...I thought clomid had regulated my cycles...used to be regular 28 day cycle (as soon as came off mini pill even though I know can usually take a while for cycles to sort themselves out)...anyway, from Jan last year (after 1st early mc - not sure if any connection), alternate months went irregular...then started clomid "to boost" & they went to 31 day...apart from the 6th & final month when was 29 day...and then this month, unmedicated, was 30 day cycle...I know I always ovulate cd14/15 (no change at all) & that I ovulate naturally but cycles all gone completely 

anyway, off home now...will try catch up later...

love u's....

N x


----------



## binty

have a nice nap B3ndy wish I could but think my boss would notice


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

sorry you got a BFN Nikki   why are our bodies so f.....ing cruel & trick us all the time


----------



## KerryB

Offski girlie whirls...cu tomorrow. Have a nice evening. Off for the last supper...start at WW tonight!!

Love ya's

xx


----------



## binty

Good luck @ WW - speak to you tomorrow


----------



## kim77

oh my goodness you have been busy   

weird dreams, these pills give them to me. Usually ones were I know people are about and I either cant find them or they don't see me    But I dream when not on these pills but some nice some weird.

Sarah, hope the tablets work sending you    and some  

Kerry, you sneaky thing, with WW  

Gossips, how are you hun?  

Nikki, sorry about BFN, sending you   

Sky, welcome  

 sal, binty, flowerpot b3ndy and everyone esle

kim xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Meetings all day today!  Did not getting any work done or chatting   Read all the funny posts though.  Particularly like the Sadam dream   and the knicker stories.  Poor dad seeing your bum and in a thong yet   And ooooomyyyy the lotion on your dh hands Sal, what a hoot!

Bev - far as I know only dr. can test for the actual level of hCG in your system.  HPT only check if it exists.

Liz  hope the bloods good number for you 

Bendy - been researching the health care in the states now.  Some states require that health insurance companies pay for infertility treatment.  Unfortunately I am not in one of those states   BUT the study shows that states where infertility is paid by the patient have a HIGHER multiple pregnancy rate!!!  

Flower and Kerry - good luck with the WW!  I could not find time for it.  But I am teaching a ballet class again.  Taught in Bude and have missed in sooooo 

Kerry - no IUI this cycle cuz ov on Christmas.  Positive OPK was 26.Dec I am 16 dpo now.  I am ringing dr office tomorrow if no site of the witch.  Have you come on properly?

Hello to all the other clomid buds.  Sure you are all off now.  Done with work in 2 hours!!!

-Nikki


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Thanks (about photo)!  Dh took as leaving for Christmas meal.  Was mad when he took it but it turned out nice I think.

Kerry - you look stunning love!  WOW


----------



## denzy

HI YA LADIES

You ve all been busy today!!

Had test results back today no ovulation prog 17 ?

Can anyone tell what level of prog i need to get to ?? 

First day of clomid today cant wait for the side effects !!      


Denzy


----------



## kim77

Hi denzy,

Hope your ready for the lovely side effects from clomid        

lol  

kim xxx


----------



## denzy

Hi kim 

looks like you start clomid about the same time wot did your first prog test come back as if you don t mind me asking ??

Denzy


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Denzy you want progestrine to be at 30 (some say 40).  

Good luck with  pills hun.


----------



## kim77

Haven't a clue, was in such a daze when she told me all I can remember is I may sometime ov.  if no BFP I have to go back on day 21 after my 3rd lot of clomid, so bloods near the end of Feb.  I will be asking lots of questions when I go.  Especially after being on here.


----------



## gossips2

Denzy good luck with those    pills. Just finished my second round...last one taken tonight. Fortunately only suffered weird dreams this time,not as wird as the prawn and Saddam though.
Hi  kim...Im doing well but very busy after starting back to work last Monday....sometimes I wish I had an office job,I could keep up with all this nattering then...with 30 kids all day its hard!
Anybody watching Big brother.....it is hotting up.
Hello to everybody else.
Gossips.xx


----------



## Amee

Gossips, I have been gritting my teeth watching Big Brother, that stupid Chantelle is gonna get herself thrown out hanging around with Jodie...and whats up with Michael Barrymore....??!!!?  poor thing looks like he needs the looney bin!

AF still not tunred up post lap ndye..on CD37, never had one this long before, just wanna get on wiht next clomid cycle!  DH has to have third SA next Tuesday, when is the last time to   before he has this, I thought Saturday...dont they say 3-7 days or summin?


----------



## milliemoon

hi all,
Well.....finally stepped out of my clomid hole.....and out from the cloud!! feeling a little more human - tending not to cry every time DP looks at me!?!?!?!?!?!    (evil drugs!!!!)
Had a crap hospital appt this morning....day 21 prog 1.6....even the consultant looked annoyed that round 1 of clomid seems to have done nothing...
hope everyone is ok....

kim - thanks for your message way back on this thread - you guys really cheered me up over the weekend!!

Millie x


----------



## *Bev*

Morning Ladies

Nikki Mouse - Hope you can get your appointment with your doctor sorted, its so annoying that only are we struggling with such a "simple and natural" task in the first place that our bodies then play tricks on us.

Denzy - I'm sorry to hear that you didn't ovulate, however I am slightly confused as the lady at the hospital that I go to said anything over 16 (although I know when any of these ladies are asked it should be over 30 or as Nikki Mouse said some say 40).  Good luck with the side effects as has been said before some show barely any side effects with the   drugs, however some get it a lot worse - i'm hoping for a few less side effects this time.

Amee - Sorry to hear that A/F hasn't arrived or that you've got your BFP, looks like your body is playing silly beggars too.  I thought the last day for   was 7 days before - but I could be wrong we had ours done a long time ago.

Milliemoon - Glad your feeling a little better.  Are they going to up your does for next month on the   pills?  What are you dose are you taking at the moment?

KerryB - How did you get on at WW?  Hope you went dressed in your heaviest clothing (very important for first week I think!!!) and ate "naughty" food beforehand?

   Minxy, Binty, B3ndy, Gossips, Kim, hope you are all well, sorry if I have missed anyone.

Have a good day all.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies

I Have spent ages catching up on yesterday's posts as I was busy in work   I don't seem to have time for personals at the moment so am sorry.....

Hope everyone is OK and that you have your eggs ready for Friday...Full Moon is fullest Saturday morning so gonna do my spell Friday night and leave it out all night.

Catch you later hopefully for personals amd longer chats

Sarah


----------



## sarahstewart

looks like someone has been sending me bubbles ....thank you  

by the way am feeling better already started taking my antibiotics yesterday and they already seem to be working!


----------



## kim77

Hi Sarah. eggs are at the ready, picked them up from my mum last night, when I told her what they were for she gave me the freshest one from her little chicken, Hopefully being only days old might work better    I sent you the bubble hun for you feeling down yesterday  

Denzy, sorry you prog levels were low.  As soon as I find mine out I will know whats going on, not sure whether to phone my doc's up and see if they can tell me over the phone, then at least I have more of a clue whats going on.

Gossips, I'm in an office job but can't keep up with these lovely ladies!!!!   and yes been watching BB, I feel sorry for Jodie, she is being really bullied esp by George and Pete.  I think Barrymore is just parinoid that everyone is going to end up in the mess he had been in.  love Strike it Lucky when it was on, so can't hate him.

Good morning to everyone else    

MD just walked in, his office is behind me so i'm off for a bit.

Kim xxx

PS Minxy, my DH was on Xbox live last night with his 360, for the first time!!!! I had to drag him off so he could do his jobs, I refused to do everything and I keep onto of mine so he has to.  I went to bed just after 11 not a clue when he got there!!!!! BOYS!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

Sorry, no time for personals... I'm   this morning, me and dh didnt get jiggy last night as he was knackered (as was I) and my ovaries are twinging like mad Grrrrrr.  I was tired too and mechanical nookie is a pain as we all know but if the time is right the time is right.  anyway, didnt even argue the issue thought right, fine!!!    I am just really peed off this morning, I've started new tablets (met) in conjunction with clomid this month and feeling dreadful but putting up with it if it brings us our dream and he can't even be bothered to get his leg over        We were fine this morning but its grated on me so I will have to say something tonight!!!

Went to WW and feel very motivated.  Dam and blast, didnt do the weighing heavy clothes thing    Never mind!  Kerry/B3ndy will update you on the diet thread.

By the way, progesterone needs to be over 40 (or 30 in some cases) but it must be done 7 days after ovulation; too soon and it wont be an accurate reading.

catch you all later!


----------



## sarahstewart

sending you some back  kim hun thanks  

Flower - sorry you are feeling mad it gets like that doesn't it?  Sit down and have a chat tonight  

Really got to do some work  

S


----------



## *Bev*

Sarah - glad your already feeling better hun, hopefully your feel your old self again soon and you can join us back on the   pills.

Kim - sounds like you have the "perfect" egg good luck hun.  Don't let DH get in the habit of a gamestation, you'll never see him again (or even worse be able to converse with him and be heard again)!!!

Flowerpot - I feel for you hun I really do.  Try not to turn it into a full scale row, that certainly won't help the BMS in my opinion.  Remember the   pills do make us very sensitive people and the slightest thing starts us off, be careful not to over-react.  I know i'm stating the obvious, but I am feeling "sane" at the moment.  Hope i'm not making things worse


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hi ladies, well I feel AF is on her way so preparing myself for clomid   hoping I won't get too many s/a esp the headache ones cause I cannot be off work ill, fingers crossed I guess on that front.

By the way my DH Martyn is on the Weakest Link on Wednesday 18th - he didn't win but kept on going for a while - hey at least he wasn't the first weakest link!


----------



## gossips2

Will be looking out for your dh on Wednesday..wow a famous dh!!
Gossips


----------



## Mrs Nikki

When he went for filming I got the holiday brochures out ready - sent him off with "you have to win we can go on holiday", he walked back in penniless - though I still love him of course and cheered up when he said Ann gave him hell and he gave it back


----------



## KerryB

Morning girls,

Just caught up on the last posts from yesterday/this morning...my we can talk  !! Feel like pooh today, got very swollen glands and sore throat. Haven't taken any tablets, trying to be good but did gargle with some disperable aspirin, hope thats OK.  DBB out this morning but has left me tonnes of emails to type - the woman can't even use a computer! 

Loving BB  , I kind of feel for Jodie but on the other hand I think she must be very stupid. Think Chantalle will migrate back towards the group now - at least I hope she does! Love Pete, he is hilarious   ! Can't stand George, he's a patronising pillock! Anyway, thats my rant for the day!!

DH doing SA   this morning. He's been off the booze  for two weeks, taking all his vits and eating better so lets hope they come back better than last time. 

Starting Clomid tonight...yikes  .  Sorry for me post  , will do personals later.

Love you all
xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

I cant blieve that in one afternoon you gossiped for 7  pages. It has taken ages for e to catch up I am knackered now   

Me and dh had a long chat last night about the IVF thing and he said that him and dd loved me the way i was and it didnt matter. He made me  . But I am going to research Tamoxifen and see if that would be a possibility as Iam upto my max on clomid. I have to try something 

I have just had my day 21 bloods done so fingers crossed. and I am still in the     talk about head up your ****  

I will catch up proper later but   to everyone

Love Sal x


----------



## sky8

Hi - need to ask you all a question as quite worried.

I am on day 13 of my first Clomid cycle and the doc said we had to bd every day from day 10 to day 18. We didn't last night as I was far too exhausted and passed out before the dh could even say goodnight. Does this mean that we have ruined this month's chances?? If we bd tonight and every night onwards will that make up for last night

Sorry for rambling just concerned that I have screwed things up for us by falling asleep.


----------



## scratch

Sky8

Our cons told us to have bam every other night from day 10 to day 18 at least. The little swimers can llive inside us upto 48 hours so i wouldnt worry to much. You will just have to pounce on him tonight 

Love Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Don't worry, some people me included were told to do it every other day, I think it is another consultant specific thing, we were told if you do it every day it can make the sperm dilute.

I hope this clears up your concern.  If you were advised every day, then just ensure that you continue from now on.  Don't punish yourself. 

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Sky

Rubbish I reckon every other night is more than enough....we did everyother night from CD10 up until 3 days after my +OPK which was around CD17 and we got a BFP.......too knackered to do it every night......unless on hols an no work.

 

Sarah


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Every night, blimey don't think there are many of us who would be able to every night - blimey me and DH struggle every other night at times cause of work and life!


----------



## sky8

Thank-you, Thank-you, Thank-you  
You have saved my sanity. I am sat here at work worrying like mad about it but at least I can worry no more - just get busy tonight


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Is it ok to take paracetamol with clomid does anyone know?


----------



## scratch

I know what you mean Nikki. By the time me and dh get to bed everyother night is bad enough 

I have just done some research into the crystal thing and Chrysoprase keeps cropping up. And red coral. I have just bought a moonstone bracelet and a carnelian one. I am going to be jingle jangling like a hooker    but I will now try anything.

I take paracetamol with clomid. I have to as I get such bad heads

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

you can take paracetamol and its only PK you can actually take during the 2ww.


----------



## *Bev*

I also take Parcetamol with Clomid, I asked the pharmacist when I was poorly sick last month and she said it was absolutely fine and to basically as a rule of thumb to assume myself pregnant when it comes to medicine.


----------



## b3ndy

morning chucks!

feeling   today and don't know why.

ad an upsetting email from my cousin who found out shes preggers day after boxing day and started bleeding yesterday - went to see her doc and she told her 'how do I know - I can't see in your stomach, I just know it isn't normal' - cheeky *****!! i felt so sad for her! she ended up going to local hospital yesterday as started to bleed heavily and had a scan - luckily they found a heartbeat....but thanks to that doc she was really stressed poor thing

flower - I know the feeling with bms and 'getting in the mood' during my first few months after starting to take the   pills between the time it took dh to drive back from clinic (from having my hcg jab) and getting home we had a   over sommit piddly putting both of us in a bad mood and not in the slightest feeling up for it. but we both sat down and chatted and basically told each other what pressure we were feeling under and now avoid any tension on jab day.

Nikki - i take paracetemol with clomid (and met) when get headache - not been told I can't - you can still take paracetemol when preggers so I don't think there are any probs.

 Sal - how was the family trip to the dentists? what does tamoxifen do differently to clomid then? would you try other options to ivf - like iui?

Kerry - know what you mean about feeling pooh - i just want to   at everything today and   everyone - bet   is on the way.

Sarah - glad you're feeling better hun!

howdy to everyone else - hope you're all good - as for Celeb BB - don't feel in slightest bit sorry for old cry baby michael - we covered the story iin our newsroom of that guy dying at his house - you'd cringe if you knew the injuries that guy suffered before he died - not saying he did it - but it was under his roof and he wasn't sorry in the slightest at the inquest.

nuff said!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Thanks for the reassurance guys.

Sally every night - oh my god I think I'd keel over - wish work wasn't so stressful for DH and wish I didn't work shifts - 2 things making it tough but going to have to grit our teeth - god that sounds awful doesn't it but we are always soooooooo tired.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

b3ndy ^hugme sweetie


----------



## KerryB

I might succumb to some Paracetamol then today as I'm feeling rubbish and it hurts to swollow! Had this thing for almost 2 weeks now, and I'd only just got rid of the other one. I think its cos I've been eating rubbish. Hopefully strating WW this week will help me get healthy again.

xxx


----------



## jowest30

Morning Girls,

No weird dreams for me last night but I still woke this morning feeling like crap and so tired. Only one more clomid tablet to take tomorrow so hopefully I will perk up after that.

Flowerpot, I have consulted the dream book regarding cats and this is the description:

To dream of cats is linked with the sensous side in human beings, usually in women. The refined, but also the powerful, yet self-reliant aspect of a woman may also be suggested by the cat. Goddesses such as Bast the Egyptian cat goddess are usually represented as having two sides to their natures, one devious and one helpful, so the cat often denotes the capricious side of the feminine.

b3ndy, this is the description for weddings:

To dream of a wedding or marriage can often give an indication as to how the dreamer feels about relationships. For instance, a teenager may dream of marrying her father, as she learns how to handle relationships with other people. On a subliminal level the human being is always looking for someone to complement him or herself, to supply qualities which he or she feels are not present within themselves, so to dream of a wedding can give an indication of the potential for growth by uniting two particular parts of the dreamer which need to come together in order to create a better whole.

BB was funny last night. Pete makes me laugh!!!

I had better do some work, although can't be bothered as feeling so tired!!!

Will chat later.

Jo

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Just a quickie as lots to do at work !!!

As already mentioned, progesterone level should ideally be tested 7 days past ovulation as that's when it peaks....it should be a level over 30 (some say over 40) to indicate ovulation happened...howeverm, different labs use different measurements...
10 ng/ml is approx 30 nmol/l (so if been told ovulation needs to be over 10 or 15 then perhaps they're using ng/ml & not nmol/l measurements)

Swimmers can live for around 3-5 days inside so as long as you have plenty of BMS from cd10 onwards then should be "covered"...we were told every day, at the very least every other day (although if your DP/DH has a low sperm count then every other day is probably best)....cos sperm can live for several days (3-5 days) & an egg can only live *up to * 24hours then best to have a "welcoming party" of swimmers, ready & waiting for when egg pops...also male sperm may be quicker swimmers but they also die off earlier...whereas the female sperm are slower but live longer (which is why they say if you want a girl to have sex before ovulation, although not sure what the actual stats are on that !!!)

Paracetamol is pretty much the only pk that is safe to take during 2ww & pg (during 2ww you should really think of yourself as pg, just in case)...its also fine to take alongside clomid...

Anyway, hope you lovely ladies all ok...really must get on with some work 

Take care
Natasha

PS...Sarah, glad to hear you're feeling a little better !


----------



## scratch

Oh B3ndy so sorry your feeling down hun   IUI isnt really an option either as we would have to pay for that private too. It is the same rules for IVF so as we have dd already we cant  I am not sure about Tamoxifen but it works the same as Clomid. And as i am upto my max of clomid I am going to ask the cons next moth if I can try that. As I am ovulating now but the little swimmers keep missing my eggie

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, Kerry and everyone else who is feeling down, I think we all need a big fat  

That is so terrible about your cousin and her GP,    When she has calmed down and able to do it I would advise her to do a complaint and then change her GP. She certainly doesnt want to stay under her during her pregnancy

Whats a HCG jab?


----------



## b3ndy

that's what I've advised her flower - it's such a stressful time anyway

the hcg jab is sommit my consultant has advised I have when my follicles are mature enough to guarantee ovulation - I have pregnyl and it's basically (from what I gathered) made up of synthetic hormones which mirror those that would normally kick into action for ovulation. He basically wants to 'cover all bases' really. only bummer is it means you're under even MORE pressure to PERFORM coz you basically have 36 hrs from having the jab til you ovulate - so in some ways it's good coz you don't knacker yourself out have bms over such a long period of time - but on the other hand you have to make sure you're not doing anything over this time period (remember our American visitors ...and dh and I having to wait til everyone gone to bed at 2am before we could get jiggy jiggy!  )

i've also got a confession to make clomid girls - you can send the hpt   round....did a first response today - stupid really as not even sure what my cycle will be this month - came back neg - though am hoping it's coz i tested too early? or am i just kidding myself - AGAIN!

s
XX


----------



## scratch

B3ndy  When you due?? And dont worry we have all done it. Some more than others(me)

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

thing is I don't know Sal - my first three cycles on clomid were 30 days in length then Nov/Dec was 34 (coz only on met - no clomid) but now I'm taking the two I don't know if it'll affect my cycle length

the clinic always tell me to test 16 days after having hcg jab - which is Sat - which if I've done First response doesn't hold out much hope does it?


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, a couple of days can make a BIG difference, I've seen it so many times. Don't give up and stay positive, your dream may still come true 

interested to see like you what my cycle does now that I'm on both meds as clomid alone regulated me to 32 days, ovulating CD17/18  but yesterday and today (CD 12/13) having ov pains


----------



## b3ndy

that's what I'm worried about flower - if i even ov'd BEFORE i had my jab - as i'm not having any ultrasounds now to check for follies.........but the pain I had in my right ov the night I had my jab couldn't have been anything other than ov....I dunno - feel very emotional today


S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Bendy..you are naughty . But we'll forgive you! I wouldn't get despondent though, it could be far too early yet. Stay   hun.

xx


----------



## scratch

Why oh why do we do this to ourselves every month. I telling you if that evil   dares show her face round here this month I am going to personally   her up!!!!!!!!! I could do with a good de-stress me thinks

And B3ndy I tested 4 times with my last pg and got 4 negs then 1 positve. So dont work yourself up yet. It aint over till the fat lady sings and I havent even warmed up yet 

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

We're all here for you B3ndy, i feel blue today as well.  We're a right bunch aren't we


----------



## KerryB

for all the   clomid chicks today

xxx


----------



## scratch

and lots of them from me too

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hugs to all the   peeps today   B3ndy I tested on the Tuesday and got a BFN then re-tested on the Thursday and got a bFP so you never know hun.

Flower - was it you that asked about cat dreams?  I had a dream last night that our kitten Bow had a baby kitten !  It was so cute....Bow is a boy and was neutered just before Xmas    

Back to work.....   to you all.


Sarah


----------



## b3ndy

YOU GUYS!! 

           

YOU'RE TOP - and making me feel more  ............need to get my eggs out when I get home and get that spell done tomorrow night ...still no spotting so could be early days.

thanks for that Sarah! - were you meant to test on the Tues - or did you do a me and do it a bit early? what did you use? clearblue? (made me lol with Bow!!)


----------



## binty

Hi all
Hope the  chicks days get better keep thinking 
b3ndy sending you a  

DH did his 1st   test today get results on Monday fingers crossed its ok as he wasn't too happy about doing it 
So busy at work today will try to log on later.

binty


----------



## scratch

Are we all alittle cheerier now?? Or do I have to break into my snicker bar  

LOve Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Sorry some of you ladies are feeling so down...sending you loads of cyber hugs  

Think we need to spread some bubble love   

 
Natasha


----------



## gossips2

Big    to you all.
Can't keep up with all the chatting going on.!!
Gossips.xx


----------



## *Bev*

How about some tasteless jokes to make you all feel better!! Count on me for tastelessness!!!

Brian came home from the pub late one Friday evening stinking drunk, as he often did, and crept into bed beside his wife who was already asleep.
He gave a peck on the cheek and fell asleep. When he awoke he found a strange man standing at the end of his bed wearing a long flowing white robe.
"Who the hell are you?" Demanded Brian, "and what are you doing in My bedroom?".
The mysterious Man answered "This isn't your bedroom and I'm St Peter".
Brian was stunned "You mean I'm dead!!! That can't be, I have so much to live for, I haven't said goodbye to my family.... you've got to send me back straight away".
St Peter replied "Yes you can be reincarnated but there is a catch. 
We can only send you back as a dog or a hen."
Brian was devastated, but knowing there was a farm not far from his house, he asked to be sent back as a hen.
A flash of light later he was covered in feathers and clucking Around pecking the ground. "This ain't so bad" he thought until he felt this strange feeling welling up inside him.
The farmyard rooster strolled over and said "So you're the new hen, how are you enjoying your first day here?"
"It's not so bad" replies Brian, "but I have this strange feeling inside like I'm about to explode".
"You're ovulating" explained the rooster, "don't tell me you've never laid an egg before".
"Never" replies Brian "Well just relax and let it happen" And so he did and after a few uncomfortable seconds later, an egg pops out from under his tail. An immense feeling of relief swept over him and his emotions got the better of him as he experienced motherhood for the first time.
When he laid his second egg, the feeling of happiness was overwhelming and he knew that being reincarnated as a hen was the best thing that ever happened to him... ever!!!
The joy kept coming and as he was just about to lay his third egg he felt an enormous smack on the back of his head and heard his wife shouting

"Brian, wake up you drunken ba**ard, you're sh***ing the bed"

A married man left work early one Friday afternoon.

Instead of going home, however, he spent the weekend partying with the boys.

When he finally returned home on Sunday night, his wife really got on his case and stayed on it.

After a couple of hours of swearing and screaming, his wife paused and pointed at him and made him an offer.

"How would you like it if you didn't see me for a couple of days??!?".....

The husband couldn't believe his luck, so he looked up, smiled and said, "That would suit me just fine!!"

Monday went by, and the man didn't see his wife. Tuesday and Wednesday went by and he still didn't see her.

Come Thursday, the swelling went down a bit and he could see her a little out of the corner of his left eye.

Three women had a very late night drinking. They left in the early
morning hours and went home their separate ways. The next day, they all met
and compared notes about who was drunkest the night before.

The first girl claimed that she was the drunkest, saying, "I drove straight home and walked into the house. As soon as I got through the door I blew chunks for 10 minutes."

The second said, "You think that was drunk? Hell I got into my car and wrapped my car around the first tree I saw. I don't even have insurance!

The third proclaimed, "Damn, I was the drunkest by far. When I got home, I got into a big fight with my husband, knocked a candle over, and burned the whole house down!" The room was silent for a moment.

Then, the first girl spoke out again, " Listen girls, I don't think you understand...Chunks is my dog."


----------



## KerryB

xx


----------



## scratch

I love jokes. My dh texts them to me all day but they are always a little riske. Or really controversial. But funny   

Gossips  of course your busy. If your class is anything like my daughters you need a knighthood 

Roll on Wednesday then I am out of here only 4 more days in work yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Sal x

I can taste the cocktails already, Oh and I have bought a first response to take with me How sad am I


----------



## gossips2

Sal not long to go.....very jealous...!!! You never know you may need your first response...if you get a bfn  loads more cocktails if you get a bfp....YIIIPPPEEE.
wILL BE THINKING ABOUT YOU.
gOSSIPS.XX


----------



## scratch

Gossips are you the right one that is an infant school teacher or am I as usual getting everything wrong

Sal x


----------



## gossips2

sAL YOU ARE RIGHT..BEEN TEACHING FOR 10 YEARS!!! I CURRENTLY TEACH IN YEAR TWO IN SOUTH lONDON!!! INTERESTING.
What year group is dd in?
Must dash for luch now...catch up later.xx
Gossips


----------



## scratch

dd is only in reception. but you would think she was taking a phd the way she goes on sometimes.

I am off to eat my sandwich too I am starving

Love Sal x


----------



## binty

Great jokes - could stop  

I'm so hungry but can't have lunch for another hour  

Binty


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I can't keep up with you all   right off to iron a weeks worth of uniforms   bbs


----------



## scratch

just being nosey as usual what sort of uniforms nikki?

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

off to eat my healthy lunch too    B3ndy was due to test the Thursday but tested early on the Tuesday  

Catch you all later


Sarah

   at the jokes


----------



## KerryB

Sal...I'm so jealous about your holiday! Not been away since Nov 04!

So what do we think about Brad & Angelina??

xx


----------



## *Bev*

OMG I have just looked it up, well well well.


----------



## KerryB

Exactly...they won't last! Sorry to be nsty, but she'll get bored and want to move on. 

Going for lunch, DON'T TALK TOO MUCH!!

xxx


----------



## scratch

Slapper!!!!! Only kidding but I bet Jen feels like poo.
Well if that was my lunch roll on my dinner!!

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

back again!! but not for long - that's me done at work for the day

am just popping home girls - catch you in a bit  - then back for more!!

as for brad and Angelina - I don't think he's dirty or   enough for her! but there again - I was convinced when Brad and Jen split that it was coz she's actually prefers the opposite sex


----------



## scratch

I am so naughty. I have been that bored that I thought I would have a quick look at Debenhams on line. and guess what they have a blue cross sale. So I have just bought dd a really cute John Rocha jumper with mittens to match and a couple of skirts. Plus a pair of shoes and a handbag for me. And I didnt forget dh I got him a couple of tops. I hate being bored it always ends in me shopping 
Catch yolater B3ndy I am off at half past. And enjoy your nap

Love Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sallystar said:


> just being nosey as usual what sort of uniforms nikki?
> 
> Sal x


Nurses hun - - all ironed now and off to make lunch, be back soon again.


----------



## scratch

Nikki

Are you at Nottingham General? My cousin is a cons there?

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

QMC hun


----------



## scratch

Well I think all nurses do a fantastic job   

I am off home now too. Dd has dancing tonight so  i will have to keep a straight face. Not only is she all legs and feet but shes now covered in scabby spots   poor love hasnt got much going for her. And like I said with the roller skating she isnt known for her grace and poise  But I love her (good job really)

Have a lovely afternoon and try not to gas to much. I will look forward to reading 7 pages in the morning

Love Sal xxx


----------



## KerryB

Bendy..Meaning Brad is a girl He he he!!

Sal...Have a nie afternoon hun.

xx


----------



## kim77

just found out someone else is expecting   sat here with a fake smile on my face saying how happy I was for him   I think deep down I am happy but thinking, when is it my turn  

Sorry had to say something to people who understand.  

Kim xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry - your he he he's make me smile ......You OK hun...I still keep looking at your photo as you and DH look so great together  

Sal - Have a good afternoon  

Flower - You working hard as usual.. did you watch your taped 'I can make you thin?'

B3ndy - I expect you are snoozing as I am typing this....

Minx- any PS2 evenings planned the rest of the week    

Mrs Nikki - I hate ironing, DH does it all in our house  

Nikki_Mouse - I thought it was cold here but sounds freezing with you...is it nice and warm in the summer?

Kim - I have just seen someone I know with their new born and I ducked into a shop to hide!  I knew I would   if I looked at the little baby....stupid isn't it?   we will all get our dream   one day.....

Bev, Gossips, Denzy, Jaffa, Binty, Sky and anyone else....Hello  

Wonder where and what Dre is up to?

 Sarah


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Kim  its hard isn't it hun.

Sarah - I do my own ironing and DH does his own so not too bad.


----------



## jowest30

Hi Kim, I know how you feel, all my friends seem to be announcing that they are expecting.  It will be your turn soon, keep   and sending you lots of   and bubbles.

I have just received my moonstone today with a booklet on how to activate the hidden powers which I am trying to sneak a read through at work in between chatting.

KerryB, I agree I think Ange will get bored and move on!!

Love
Jo
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Jo

Glad you have got your moonstone pop it out overnight tomorrow in the full moon (my cousin puts all her crystals out every full moon to re-charge them!) trays of them in her garden...it makes me    

Forgot to say hi to you earlier....so  

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...thank you sweetie! You've just cheered me right up!   I hate ironing too, my mum did a load for me this week! He he he ( !!)

Jo...She will won't she, she doesn't stick with them for long! And who's to say its Brad's baby??!! I know thats horrid, but I wouldn't trust her!

Kim...Aw hun, sorrry about that  

Bought a wotsit bracelet yesterday on ebay. You know, the pick stone one!!

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Kim    I know what you mean hun, even when you are genuinely thrilled for someone you still get upset and cry.  It'll pass soon and your time will come 

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry - rose quartz?


----------



## b3ndy

kerry - I;m convinced jen is gay - why else on the day they announced they were splitting would they be walking arm in arm along the beach? got some good publicity out of the marriage though...would explain the fact that angelina has got preggers so quickly..but then i'm a cynic.

as for ironing nikki - both dh and I HATE it - I'd rather lick my loo bowl clean than iron - so our only extravagance is to pay a lovely lady to do it and it's bliss - just do the washing at the weekend and she picks it up on a mon it's home by Tues all on hangers and ready to put away ! 

kim - sorry you're feeling   ....i've got five close friends/family all expecting right now - there are some days I can deal with it better than others - on the bad days I just come home from work shut the door and don't answer the phone....but thankfully the good days outweigh the bad.

Sal - my mum's a teacher - has been for 39 years now - and is teaching reception this year - she loves this year group - always finds one or two in the class she says she'd like to adopt and take home with her. (big softie she is!) and overworked - hoorah for teachers Gossips (guessed the name yet?    )

any more wierd dreams Jo - I had a mega wierd one last night and woke up thinking I had to remember it so you could see if it was in your book....but I didn't

am soooo forgetful this week - forgotten one good friend's b'day another good friend's son's b'day and the fact I was meant to be picking some trousers up that I'd ordered at M&S - d'oh!


----------



## jowest30

Hi Sarah, it says in my booklet to wash it or bury it for 24 hours to allow mother nature to re-energise the stone then wash it, this cleans away all the negative energy.  

Those interested the booklet has an example if you would like to become pregnant:

select a moonstone (said to be good for child bearing and fertility), wash it, then whilst holding it imagine your desired outcome.  Imagine the midwife saying 'Congratulations - it's a boy'.  The key is to imagine at the same time how you would feel if it happened.  Energise the thought by adding a feeling.  Never let go or stop living in hope.

We can but try!!

Kerry, I hope for their sakes it all works as Brad has adopted her 2 children aswell but in Hollywood it never lasts!  I bought a rose crystal bracelet on Tues on e-bay, still waiting for it.  

Jo 

xxxx


----------



## *Bev*

B3ndy thats a interesting thought about Jen.  I had never considered that before.


----------



## flowerpot

is it worth sticking my rose quartz outside then?  neighbours will think i've gone mad but who cares ha ha!!!

Kim, its so hard, it really is.  your time will come my love      Big hugs  xxx


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...yes Rose Quartz, my memory is shot to pieces, not even started pills yet!!

B3ndy...Oohh, never thought of Jen being gay! Maybe she is, maybe the whole Vince Vaughn thing is fake too! Oh I'm intrigued now! 

Jo...I know what you mean with the kids, just thinking about all those Hollywood marriages that never last! They're all rubbish at relationships! Why are they under any more pressure than the rest of it, "Oh, I'll make a movie, get $20m, have a year off" Yeah right, really stressful!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

I got sent photos from another journo friend of mine of photos that had been leaked to the press of Jen being godmother at Courtney Cox's baby's christening - and there was a mysterious woman in the pics too -


----------



## jowest30

Kerry, I agree.  How hard can it be to make a movie!  They probably wouldn't last 5 minutes living a normal life doing our jobs!!!  I bet Jen doesn't break her nails cleaning the damn bathroom!!!

b3ndy, never thought of Jen swinging the other side!!

Just thought I'd mention it says in my gemstone booklet that moonstones are also good for luck so I better get mine charged before the big Euro lottery on Friday (70 million jackpot) and supercharged for lots of BMS next week!!


----------



## KerryB

I got those too from a friend in Oz! Apparently they were leaked to the press in the US then went round the world! Do you think the other woman was her "girlfriend"

xx


----------



## kim77

thank you everone you are all so lovely, knew you would understand and make me feel better, just hate feeling so bitter when I don't know if they have had problems themselves.  

Jo, how do you activate the moonstone, just incase I dont get anything telling me when mine come


----------



## sarahstewart

We can always rely on B3ndy for gossip.....

I must say if I was forced to turn lesbian Jen would be my choice!  Yep I certainly am   lets hope my Robbie Williams dreams don't turn into Jennifer Anniston ones...aghhhhh


----------



## b3ndy

(I LOVE a bit of goss!)

those were my thoughts Kerry - she was probaby a 'family friend' - but you never know!


----------



## jowest30

Kim, this it what it says in brief:

select a moonstone (said to be good for child bearing and fertility), wash it, then whilst holding it imagine your desired outcome.  Imagine the midwife saying 'Congratulations - it's a boy'.  The key is to imagine at the same time how you would feel if it happened.  Energise the thought by adding a feeling.  Never let go or stop living in hope.

Basically it says there are 4 steps to follow:

1. Pick the type of stone you want - one that represents your desires, aims and goals.  For fertility - moonstone and rose quartz are recommended.
2. Wash it to remove the negative energy.  Or you can bury it in the garden for 24 hours to allow mother nature to re-energise the stone then wash it.
3. Connect to the stone.  Carry it with you, wear it.  If you have connected you should know if the stone ever went missing.
4. Visualise what you want from the stone/crystal, you must see the end result.

Hope this helps 

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

am done with  for now peeps....stomach's rumbling and got a nice stonkin headache on the way so am going for some quick shut eye.

TTFN -   to you all!

S
xx


----------



## kim77

but wouldn't Jen being Gay just make the fella's alot more happy!!! then they can imagine who to put here with   I wouldn't be gay with Brad around...yum yum  

Jo, sorry hun just ready a few pages (of many) and noticed you had already said how to charge it, think i'm loosing it  

Big hello to everyone


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...Have a nice sleep hun 

Kim..your probably right, every man's fantasy! Maybe its all ploy for Brad to say to Ang "Fancy a threesome with my ex-missus??"!!!!! They never reeally split up, Jen just fancies Ang!! He he he  

xx


----------



## kim77




----------



## binty

Hi everyone,

Hope you days a getting better   mine seems to be turning worse   very heavy pain in lower stomach hope it's not wicked  on her way.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart

he he he ( ) indeed reckon that is what they are up to Kerry     

OMG I MUST do some work     already winding down cos it only 1 more sleep till the weekend. YIPEE


----------



## KerryB

I'VE GOT NOTHING TO DO AND AN HOUR TO GO -  !!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I go out for lunch (admittedly a long one !!) and you lot have been chat chat chatting for england !!  

I got sent those photos of Jen at Courtney's babies christening too...can't remember who sent them but it was ages ago...you really think she bats of the other side...one theory I spose 
I think Angelina's a bit of an old tart to be honest & don't think her & Brad'll last that long...but who knows huh !

So tired after my lunch...absolutely stuffed (had a girlie lunch with some women from office)...was naughty & had couple glasses of wine !!


----------



## Amee

Kerry..I hate you ...I have not budged from my desk since 8am  ....had about 10 meetings   and another one in 5. .....wish I could have joined this thread a while ago....when at page 35, I spent 10 mins writing....then it deleted somehow........got soooo   so popped to pub for a vodka...Natasha...does that make us pissheads?

all you girls out there...chin up, be happy, you all will get what you want one day!!!!!        

   and      all round!
Amee
x
 
Kerry, any jobs there for me!?  p.s you new pic looks fab!


----------



## sarahstewart

good on you minx having a few glasses of wine....not sure I could do much work thou...what did you have to eat?  OMG you can tell I am on a diet  

am I the only person not to have seen those pics of jen?


Aww Kerry soon be home time


----------



## KerryB

Amee...Sorry hun!   Hate not being busy, esp. here as DBB is lurking and I have to quickly find things I can pretend to do! Will try harder!!  

Natasha...lucky you having your long lunch. I miss girlie lunches me and and my friend used to go to the pub every friday and not get back till almost hometime! I miss that!!

Only an hour to go, then having my nails done. Sarah you'll appreciate this, they have grown so much I must have almost half a centimeter to fill in!! Can't wait, plus I broke one the other night at swimming!  

xx


----------



## KerryB

Posted together hun!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

you going to keep up having your nails done?  Its great isn't it I love treating myself and having them done DH has no idea what I spend having them done though  

I get mine done every two weeks....a mate does mine shes fab in fact she was in the nail olympics in london last year and came like 30th out of 200! we had a fab weekend away in the big smoke (no laughing Minxy - country bumpkins on tour we were!  )


----------



## KerryB

I've had them done for a few years, but when I was skint last year I stopped having them done for a while. I love having them though, makes me feel a bit more glam! Nearly trained as a nail technician a couple of years ago when I was made redundant!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hmmm that would be cool...hey maybe DH could re-train now he is being made redundant      - he is banned from using his PS2 until he seriously starts looking for a new job, he really does my head in he is sooo laid back  

Anyway I am going to finish off my work then go HOME!  'talk' tomorrow everyone....looking forward to Friday   to you all

  to you Kerry

Hugs

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Have a nice evening hun, get DH looking at jobs!   

 to you too

xx


----------



## binty

I trained as nail technician in 1996 but stuck to being in a office as it paid more.  I do friends nails on the side so I do my own except for our wedding I treated myself.  

DH said that when we have   that I should think about taking it up at home instead of going back to work.  What a nice thought.


----------



## KerryB

I would hun! You could make good money from it now, I paid £38 for a full set of acrylics, £23 for infills. Might think about doing the course!

Thank you to whoever has blown me some bubbles!  

xx


----------



## binty

I must be under charging only charge £20 & that includes the nail art


----------



## KerryB

Blimey wish I lived closer to you!
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I've not had my nails done for years...well not acrylics, I've had manicures...my nails are usually long anyway but in winter they all snap off which is exactly what they did just before xmas !!!  

what did I have for lunch...leek & parmesan tart to start, followed by chicken with pumpkin risotto & a couple glasses of rose...yum !!!!! Think I need to go on diet although have always tried not to as had bulimia & anorexia and still suffer sometimes as can never really get over it...Gareth said I just need to tone (as I'm a lazy bint  - haven't done yoga or swimming for a while  ) so think I'm gonna get a cycle machine so I can do that whilst watching tv !!!


----------



## KerryB

I got fed up with mine breaking too, so had them done just before Xmas. The risotto sounds lovely! Apart from the Pumpkin, not keen on it! And the tart sounds good too. Must stop thiking of food, first day on WW today!!

xx


----------



## binty

Dumb question tried to put a ticker factory on my profile but it won't show how do I do this


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

You have to put it where your "signature" is...


----------



## KerryB

Gonna sign off now lovely ladies. Have a superduper Thursday night, can't wait for CBB!!!

xxx


----------



## jowest30

You are making my tum rumble at all the chat about food glorious food!!!

Going to the local tonight for some food and vino!!!  I always feel the need for good food and wine when the wicked witch arrives, I always turn to food for comfort!!!

Leaving work shortly so will say bye for now.

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

yep...I'm about to leave work too...I just love the commute home...NOT !!
sneaking off early cos boss is in our US office this week 

have a good evening...will try & log on later


----------



## binty

Thanks Minxy

Speak to you all tomorrow need to sign off and get more work done


----------



## Mrs Nikki

AF rumbles and pains definately starting up - oooooooh Im excited and nervous all at the same time - been a long time since I've wanted my AF to arrive!


----------



## gossips2

Mrs NIKKIUK....i hope your af has arrived,know what you mean about feeling nervous though,so I am sending you lots of   
Gossips.xx


----------



## kim77

Hello gossip hun how are you.  

MrsNikkiuk sending you       hope it comes


----------



## kim77

just watching 10 years younger and basically just seen this poor womens heart break when they said she looked 55 when she is 42


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Thanks Gossips - gonna be taking my first lot during hard work schedule too - typical isn't it.

Blimey Kim I'd be devestated if someone saidthat to me - poor women!


----------



## kim77

she is now having loads of work done so she will look great at the end.

My past to cycles have been at the start of the month and we have just had our financial year end and the auditors in, oh my god how stressed have I been


----------



## gossips2

Kim thanks whilst reading your message realised I was missing ten years younger!!
I am good, how was your day today?

She will look great at the end,its amazing what they can do.
Gossips.xx
p.s what bikini should you wear!!!!


----------



## kim77

Had a busy day, not been able to keep up with this thread though, 1hr away and they had done about 8 pages   

I need the halterneck fews years ago I neeed the circles to make me look fuller, but age is doing that now.


----------



## gossips2

I need a miracle! She looks better but then a tan makes people look great.
Couldn't keep up with the thread either. Yuk what horrible teeth on next weeks candidate.
CBB NOW!!! think I will watch it in bed. DH works in the evenings so he is never in until after midnight. Don't know how we manage to have   as we work completely different times.
bye for now.
Gossips.xx


----------



## kim77

we are off to bed soon, dh is on xbox live again!!!!!! but we need to   but he is busy racing again people in USA!!!!

bye

Kim xxx


----------



## martysgirl

Hi girls - I can't believe I have only just found this page - I wondered where you all were    
Kim - I'm glad I'm not the only Xbox widow, only I'm a Playstation one aswell !
Well now I've found you all, it'll be nice to chat about day to day stuff.
speak soon
Tracey x


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Been in meetings ALL DAY!!!  And with awful AF pains.  Yep she showed in my first meeting at 9:00... joy   Well my mind is at ease because I know what my body is doing.  Day off tomorrow and appointment with GP.  Gives lots of time for chatting 

Love - Nikki


----------



## b3ndy

wheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    


S
xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Yippee Its Friday, can't wait for this day to be over!  I hope all you ladies who were feeling   yesterday are feeling better, for those of you who are not i'm joining you feeling   today.

Feel free to slap me as I tested last night (not supposed to test until Sat/ Sun or Mon - nobody knows) and got a .  I know I was hoping too much for my first try on the   pills, but it helped me get through the s/e's  

Have a good day all, will try to come back later to do personals!!

Bev xx


----------



## martysgirl

first full week back at work always seems really long for some reason, so am looking forward to the weekend    
Bev, sorry for your   news, but don't feel bad - we've all done that I can tell ya !  keep your chin up.
Nikki, hope all goes well with GP - nice hot water bottle today me thinks.
Well, off to work now - will catch up later
Tracey x


----------



## sky8

Morning all  
Can't express how happy I am it's friday - feel like this week has been going on forever.
Just wanted to ask whether any of you have used/seen the new Clearblue fertility monitor - I understand it's the same device that was used in the Cambridge fertility trials with much success. Have just ordered one as can't be doing with peeing on tiny sticks anymore and just wanted a machine to tell me what to do  

any views?


----------



## b3ndy

sorry can't help Sky - my consultant told me not to use opk's or fertility monitors as he felt they didn't give a true picture (in that they pick up the lh surge but not wether or not you have or are going to actually release an egg)

S
xx


----------



## sky8

hmmmm - didn't think of that. Well at least I'll find out when I have an lh surge then lol (as you can see I am very new to all this....)


----------



## scratch

Morning

Well you excelled yourselves yesterday. I came in this morning to read 9 pages how on earth do the wheels of industry still turn when all us important women are gas bagging all day    

Well I had a totally poo afternoon. I got to school to collect dd and take her to dance classs and she was first out(usually last so we have to rush). And her teacher said she had just thrown up twice waiting in line to come out. She was white as a sheet and crying her eyes out. I had walked to school, dh was on his way home from work so I had to phone grandad to come and collect us. So I then spent the evening holding a sick bowl and rubbing her back. So she is off school again today. I cant stay off with her as I have my sign laungage class today so Nanna is looking after her. 
Ok rant over 

How are we all?? And thank crunchie its Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Clomid Chicks

Thank god its FRIDAY.....Will hopefully get on to chat ALL afternoon BUT boss has turned up and ruined my usually relaxed Friday (he does not usually come in) but he is going at lunch time  

Sal - I really hope DD feels better soon....

Hugs


Talk to you all later


----------



## flowerpot

THANK GOODNESS ITS FRIDAY !!!!! 

4pm cannot come soon enough!  

Sal, awww your poor DD she is in the wars isnt she, bless  

Bev, sorry about the BFN hun but its not over yet, it could be too soon  

NikkiMouse, sorry AF got you hun, take it easy and hope its not a bad one  

Kim, hope you got your   in eventually

 all the other clomid chicks, hope everyone is ok today.  dh could tell i wasnt myself when he got home from work so asked me what was wrong so i told him how i felt about me doing all the tablet taking, feel rubbish etc etc and all i needed him to do was try and get in the mood for jiggy as it was our right time.  he said you are totally right, i'm in the wrong so he's in place ha ha!!  we got   in last night. not sure when I'm gonna ov on my new drug regime but I had twinges etc for the last few days.

Catch you all later.


----------



## scratch

Roll on 1230pm for me today. Andthen a 3 day week next week omg holiday is fast approaching. I better sort out the old waxing. I dont want to go away with a unibrow   

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Just   lost another long post! WHAT'S GOING ON WITH ME!!!!!

Back on the   pills, already warned DH! Will send round my usual email to friends and family, warning them I will be horrid for the next few weeks!!

DBB out this morning...  so will keep popping back on.

Sal...Hope DD Gets better soon honey, poor love.

Nikki...Sorry   got you hun.

MrsNikkiUK...hope she's on her way to you hun so you Can get started.

Back soon, love y'all

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Morning - well I'm knackered and leave for work in a few hours - late shift - hmmmmmm me thinks I'm going to struggle today at work!  Wish I could say its Friday yippeeeee but Im working all weekend - ho hum someone has to I guess.

Nikki - sorry the witch arrived


----------



## b3ndy

Kerry - sounds like you need a lie down!!

Sal - you paint a particularly attractive picture - monobrow in goggles and flippers    - as attractive as that woman on that Channel four prog last night - 10 years younger - if she was an advert for NOT losing lots of weight then bring out all the pies!!

Sarah - boooooo to bosses being in office - i'm in quite a good spot in the newsroom to hide myself away - luckily if i'm banging away on the keyboard they thing i'm busy chasing a story - NOT!!

Flower - good for you getting it off your chest - I had a similar rant with dh last night - as he had a beer with his dinner followed by a pack of sweeties for desert - said I feel like I'm sacrificing everything to get preggers at the mo - going thru horrid stuff with tabs etc - and all he has to do is lay back and think of England for a couple of nights in a row (which most blokes would give their right arm for anyway! or should that be wrist! )

Nikki - know how you feel about shift work - I HATE it (love the job) last night I was all ready for bed at 8.30pm as dh walked in the door from work - good thing we didn't have to worry about jiggy jiggy!


----------



## scratch

Imissed the ten years younger thing. I watched the thing on beach rescue as I didnt want depressing any further. And I ended up   my eyes out over a porpoise. i am such a softie. Then dh spent the next 30 mins taking the mickey. I hate hormones   

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

b3ndy I love the job like you but hate the shifts - mainly cause I feel like I work all the time now, got 6 days on now then 1 day off then nights so the next few weeks are evil - esp cause its when I'm due to start clomid.  Do you feel like you are always at work with shifts?


----------



## b3ndy

I only flicked over and got caught up in the 10 years younger thing - that poor woman's loose skin was like something i've never seen before. as for next weeks woman - a good advert for why you must brush your teeth!  

nikki - I did feel like that til a couple of years ago when I was getting so run down with shift swapping, working weekends, earlies then lates to earlies that I complained and have been on permanent earlies for nearly three years ago. which was fine when dh was working down in the West Country Mon- Fri as I could go to bed early without any probs but it's different now he's home


----------



## Mrs Nikki

late early late early are a killer I have that over the next few days


----------



## scratch

Help I am bored already!!

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

You at work Sally?


----------



## sky8

why don't you try the following sites - they are always good for gossip:

www.glamourmagazine.co.uk
www.hello-magazine.co.uk
www.handbag.com


----------



## KerryB

Sal...Me too! Nothing to do now! Might go look at holidays, depress myself further!!

MrsNikki...what kind of nursing do you do? Hope you don't mind me asking.

Sky...already been on Glamour and New Wman this morning, entered all teh competitions, I never win anything though!

B3ndy...I was in my PJ's at 7pm! I'm like that most nights, especially after the gym!! MMmmmm....sweets! Might have to dive into my stash of WW Fruities!!

xxx


----------



## sky8

Kerry - so have I!

Still a bit blown away by Angelina's pregnancy - they will have a stunning baby!
xx


----------



## b3ndy

pop***** is always a good one for outrageous gossip last time I looked!!


----------



## sky8

B3ndy - what's the full web address for that please?? Google can't find it and I'm so bored!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

KerryB said:


> MrsNikki...what kind of nursing do you do? Hope you don't mind me asking.


Not at all - A&E hun


----------



## scratch

Thanks girls never thought of looking at the gossip pages. and yes I am at work 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Nikki..Bet you get to see a bit of everything then hun. I find it fascinating! Hope you don't get too stressed out when you start the   pills!

Sal...   have you got any games on your PC? I'm always on Freecell, as I've told you all before I strated at game one and am working my way thru! There are thousands of them!

So what did we all amke of CBB last night??

xx


----------



## sky8

I don't like Jody but actually feel sorry for her. She should also learn to put on lipstick properly as what is it with her lips??


----------



## b3ndy

ooops - looks like that website name has been moderated - it should read pop(name for female dog)!  

I missed CBB - what happened? we interviewed Jodies parents on the programme this morning - they described PB, GG and MB as three old drag queens! (hasten to add the interview was pre-recorded and didn't go live!)


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Thanks Kerry think I am more worried about the shift pattern and the meds as I am use to what comes through the doors at work now.

Sky I cannot get my head around how orange Jodie is and how tipex white her teeth are! Quite scarey!


----------



## sky8

I Know , I Know - those teeth are incredible and put my oridinary ones to shame. Every time I look at her I feel the need to brush my teeth


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sky did you ever see the episode of Friends when Ross got his teeth whitened - it always makes me think of that when I see her.


----------



## KerryB

Me and DH were saying the same thing last night Nikki. And about the lippie too. I think she had a plan when she went in, but it hasn't quite worked out, so now she is playing for sympathy. I don't understand someone who behaves how she does and expects not to be called for it. If she wanted to show another side to "Jodie", then why didn't she, why talk about [email protected] photography and orgy's Weird girl. I was most put out to see a two page spread in the Express this morning about how she was bullied at school and how its happening again. Aren't there worse things happening in the world today than Jodie Marsh not being able to stand it in the CBB house!!

Rant over!!  

xx


----------



## binty

Morning Clomid Chicks

Yippee its Friday can't wait til 5.30.

Bev - sorry for BFN you might be testing too early try to wait til monday
Sal - hope dd gets better soon

Very busy again at work so will pop in when I can.

Happy chatting


----------



## sky8

Nikki - I did!! It was so funny - his teeth practically glowed in the dark.
I do feel sorry for Jody though as she obviously has lots of issues going on and as we saw with Les Dennis - the house is the last place to resolve them.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Kerry so true I think she thought everyone would side with her and go more against Jordan but its backfired


----------



## b3ndy

the irony is her parents defended her to the hilt and poor jodie this - and yet it's coz of them appearing on the awful Essex wives programme that she shot 'to fame' anyway - so they've only got themselves to blame


----------



## KerryB

Yeah they had a picture of Jodie with her mum on the programme in the Express article! 

Nikki...love that picture hun!

x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

b3endy thats true and she is famous for being a stripper isn't she  

Thanks Kerry flattering angle though trust me.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Kerry flattery will get you bubbles


----------



## KerryB

Thank you  

Yeah didn't she work at Stringfellows?? Chris Moyles was joking that they used to employ good looking girls!! Miaow  

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I love Chris Moyles


----------



## scratch

I have caught up on my cele gossip now. That 3 pregnancies to make me feel like poo. I should stick to solitaire   Only an hour and a half to go anyway. And i can eat my butty during that time too.

Nikki  What a lovely picture. I should really update mine with one of me instead of dd. i am a right coward and hate having my picie took

Love Sal x


----------



## sky8

She's probably only in the house coz the producers thought she would get it on with Denis....!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sal if it wasn't a wedding piccy I wouldn't put mine up - trust me.

Right going to have to go get ready for work soon   I want to stay and chat   No doubt by the time I get back on the PC tomorrow night after a late and early shift you'll all be on page 3,000   

Happy chatting ladies x


----------



## scratch

Have a nice day  at work Nikki and dont work too hard.

Take care

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

steer clear of the 'full moon loons' tonight nikki  

who are the 3 star pregnancies then Sal?


----------



## scratch

Gwen Stefani, Gwyneth Paltrow and Angelina (i love myself ) Jolie

Makes you sick doesnt it. 

SOrry for being nasty just feel a little    today. I think I need to have a chinese tonight and get dh to do my feet. And I might just manage a few glasses of vino. Or a baileys smoothie .

Still in the 2ww I am due to test next Thursday. I hate this bit. When your in limbo 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Bloody celebrities!!

Nikki..Have a nice shift hun.

xx


----------



## scratch

I think i need a change to try and cheer me up. So tonight i am going to colour my hair(dh is on a late)get rid of my grey streaks. And I am going to make an appointment with my hairdresser for when I get back from Egypt and I am going to have it cut off. Did anyone see Chicago on NYD. I fancy a bob like Catherine Zeta wotsits in that

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Oh very glam hun! Would suit you.  I'm fed up with my boring brown, I want to be blond again. Might go have some highlights next weekend.

x


----------



## scratch

I have never been blonde. I always go red or auburn. But I have that much grey now if I dont do it plain old brown the grey goes pink 

Sal x


----------



## kim77

morning ladies, 

Sal, hope DD feels better soon and your last hours at work pass as quick as you hope.

Nikki, sorry A/F showed  

MrsNikkiUk lovely picture.

Kerry, how are you hun.

Hello to everyone else   

tell me about celeb preg, when I was suffering after my m/c in Jan found out Britney was expecting, broke my heart especially as she seen drunk everywhere and I had given everything up.

10yr younger was really good, amazing what they did for her and CBB was good, haver you heard who is going in this weekend!!!!!!! why

Well its friday and only here till 3.30 so let hope it passed quick (factory finish at 12.30 wish I was as lucky)

kim xxx


----------



## KerryB

Sal...nothing wrong with brown hun  

Kim...I know, he's going to be rubbish isn't he. He's too old for this really!! Lucky you finishing early, wish I was!

Going to fill in my WW sheet!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

who's going in this weekend nikki?

sal - how much hair would you need to chop to have a bob?

kerry - what colour are you naturally?


----------



## scratch

Have I missed something again?? Who is going in CBB? 

B3ndy  My hair is just past my shoulders so a good few inches. I always do this. I spend ages growing it then have it cut off

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

JIMMY SAVILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm naturally mousy/dark blond. Haven't been my real colour since I was 14!! I have passprt pictures at home that look like an identifit line up!!

xx


----------



## scratch

My passport photo looks nothing like me. I have really short spikey hair. Like Victoria Beckham used to have before she had extensions. But I look like an escaped mad woman   DD is only 12 months old on hers but it is so expensive to update them that she is staying like that for another year. 

Sal x


----------



## scratch

I thought Jimmy Saville was dead

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Girls

Sal - I was gonna ask you what colour your hair was cos I had a dream about you last night   and you had blonde long curly hair     guess I was wrong...but you were eating a snickers and having a pedicure   

MrsNikki - I am gonna have to update my piccie - you look beautiful in you photo hun...what with you and Kerry putting me to shame  

Kerry - What you up to this weekend?

B3ndy - any gossip your end?    to you for testing

Hello to Kim, Binty,   flower and everyone else I can't wait till 4.30pm I am going home to clean the bathroom and then  all night....will miss my vino though but can't risk it on these super strong antibiotics  


JIMMY SAVILLE - excellent - just doing my impression of him


----------



## scratch

Sarah  What a wierd dream. But isnt it strange how we were all talking about hair. Twilight zone stuff

Well I am sat here playing solitaire waiting for 1230 to come. I just dont know whats wrong with me today. i keep wanting to burst into tears  I am sooooo emotional. Which really isnt like me. And after my  episodes watching ee and then that thing last noght I just cant seem to shake the   feeling

Oh well sorry for being down
Sal x


----------



## kim77

It will be car crash TV with JIMMY SAVILLE in there...he went really weird didn't he!!  Sal     he still going and with those lovely tracksuits he wears   "Now then, Now then"  

Sarah, is the spell tonight or tomorrow  

Kerry, it nice finishing early but at 12.30 all the factory go and you should see the smug looks on there faces   just not right.

Hello, Sky


----------



## KerryB

Sal...I used to have very very short blond hair, I loved it. I keep telling myself that when I get to goal I will ahve it done again! Sorry your feeling   sweetie. Not long till hols, then you can recharge your battery. What are we going to do without you for a week!!

Sarah..having a very quiet weekend. Gym tonight then BB, DH out tomorrow night with footie lads so will be at the gym again and then quiet night in. Or might see my parents for a bit. How bout you honey?

Kim....I can imagne their smugness!!

xx


----------



## binty

I thought Jimmy was dead too   don't really watch CBB as always out on Thursday nights playing in a darts match


----------



## scratch

I am dreading trying to catch up when I get back from hols.The way were going it will take me another week just to read everything. I dont know how i am gonna get through the week without you lot.

Quiet night in for us tonight. DD bed early after her bath then a chinese take away watching ee and judge john deed. I love a good courtroom or who dunnit

Binty  Have you been watching the darts? I love darts it is the only sport I can beat dh at


Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

for you Sal its OK to feel down.....just unusual for you as you are always so  

Kerry - just  tonight , and going out for a meal tomorrow, gonna try and take it easy  

Kim- full moon at 09.48 tomorrow morning I think   so I am gonna do it tonight and tomorrow just to make sure


----------



## scratch

I borrowed a saucer from my mum yesterday (we use mugs in our house) common I know. So I all all ready to rumble. DD keeps asking me what I want a saucer and what the spell is. She is into fairies and magic in a big way.

I just dont know whats up with me. I just cant seem to shake the   Maybe a holiday is what I need and I should just focus on that and get dd better

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Oh forgot about the spell, must remember to print it out

xx


----------



## scratch

Dont forget Kerry you dont want to end like I was last month getting it all **** about face  

Sal x


----------



## scratch

That is me just about done from this week.

I hope you all have a lovely weekend and dont forget your eggs tonight and tomorrow. 

I promise to cheer uo next week and I should be in full holiday mode

thanks for listening girls

Love Sal x


----------



## binty

Nearly forgot about the spell - just printed it off

Sal - Hope your day improves   and have a great weekend


----------



## sarahstewart

Hugs and kisses to you and DD Sal....have a good weekend...get packing your suitcase


----------



## b3ndy

Sal - have a top weekend hon - hope you're feeling   soon! (and remember the spell only involves eggs and saucers - no arses or faces mentioned!!  )


----------



## sky8

Please can someone tell me what this spell is - I need magic in my life too...


----------



## b3ndy

just read back about Jimmy Saville.........WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He won't last five minutes with old Pete or Dennis - oh my god it'lll become a farce

talking of goss Sarah - I have a Jimmy Saville story - my bro works in telly for the beeb as a director and he got sent a transcript from a mate who worked on an edition of 'Have I got news for You' in which old Jim appeared - anyhow - there was no way the UNEDITED version could have gone old the allegations paul merton was making about him and small boys!  

does it have to be a saucer for the spell by the way - can it be a side plate?  

Roll on one o'clock...........................


----------



## sky8

What spell


----------



## binty

Sky

Here's the spell I copied it earlier:


Break an egg into a saucer and surround with green leaves, sprinkle with salt and recite this chant

I will have a baby the goddess of fertility will bless me soon, before the  waning of the moon

Leave the saucer in the garden in the evening / overnight


----------



## sky8

Thank-you!

Does it have to be done tonight?

btw - I live fairly near you - Elstree!!


----------



## KerryB

My internet font has gone mental, its really big!! Is it something I've done?

B3ndy...I can't stand him personally, he used to creep me out as a child, he's like the albino version of the child catcher from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!!!
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Sky just came on about to tell you spell but Binty has told you bless her did not want you to   off for lunch see you later girls


----------



## binty

Sky - needs to be done tonight & tomorrow night

Kerry - I totally agree


----------



## flowerpot

is that all we have to do, the egg in the saucer with green leaves (any leaves?). 

dh is gonna think I'm mental


----------



## sky8

For sure - especially when I leave it outside all night


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Kerry
...you may have changed internet font by accident...in your toolbar you should see "view" - click on that & scroll down to "text size" & change to whatever you want.....


----------



## jowest30

Hi Ladies,

By you have been chatting!!!

I am going to give the spell a try aswell.  Do you have to do it at a particular time?  I buried my moonstone last night to re-energise so tonight I have to wash that and then try and connect with it!

I missed CBB last night but I agree b3ndy I think Jimmy won't last long with the other strong characters in the house.

Sal, have a nice weekend.

Jo

xx


----------



## flowerpot

next doors cat will probably eat it!!!


----------



## sky8

and what do we do with the egg once the spell is finished? can I put it down the waste disposal with leaves??


----------



## flowerpot

I'm going to mess this up I know I am!!

good question, can we just throw it away afterwards and is it all night tonight and tomorrow?  what time do we put it out does it matter?


----------



## sarahstewart

oMG you lot are a load of worry pants....do the spell tonight leave it out over night and tomorrow if you want....I chucked my egg in the bin last time but reckon our cat might eat it if he sees it.

I might re-do the spell Saturday aswell just for the hell of it   If anyone has a fruit tree in their garden put it under that as fruit trees are good for fertility spells in general....using basil leaves would be good for green leaves as basil good for fertility also thats what I am using BUT I used lettuce last time  


Does that make sense?

DO WHAT YOU FEEL LIKE AND STOP WORRYING


----------



## jowest30

Thanks Sarah.  Will try basil leaves aswell.  My neighbours are going to think I've gone mad, burying stones in my garden then putting eggs out overnight!!  What time did you do the spell or does it not matter?

Flowerpot, my DH has already come to the conclusion that clomid has made me go mad in both senses of the word


----------



## sarahstewart

Jo -I just did mine about 7pm ish....DH asked why there was an egg salad outside when he got home though      I have bought double yolk eggs from waitrose for double luck    sad isn't it when you will do anything for a  .

Right, my lunch nearly over and boss coming back in this afternoon - aghhhh so not sure how much I will be on but will pop in before 4.30pm I promise   to you all

Sarah


----------



## kim77

off to my mums again then after work for basil leaves  
do you crack the egg in the saucer outside or can you do it inside?  

Apparently Jimmy Saville is only going in there for 2 days and won't be sleeping there, not sure how that is going to work!! He is really odd don't think he will even realise that Pete is having a go!!

Sal, hope you feel better  

so bored just waiting the day out now, can't be bothered to do anything!!!


----------



## jowest30

Thanks Sarah, good idea about the double yolker!  My husband will probably call the men in white suits tonight when I start this.  I will have to watch the dog aswell when I let her out as she will probably eat it.

Kim, that will **** all the other contestants off if Jimmy just strolls in for a couple of days and doesn't even sleep there!!  There is bound to be some twist in it all.  I am bored too!!


----------



## sky8

I Know the feeling Kim!

Just had a horrible email from my boss stating that any more consultant appointment need to be done in my own time or taken as leave as they are 'elective'.

Nice.


----------



## flowerpot

at sarah's dh asking about the egg salad oh goodness that made me chuckle!!!  

I only have lettuce and have got some sort of berry bush that we cant eat off but as near as dam it i'll stick it under there ha ha!!

can you do the chant in the house, please say you can


----------



## jowest30

How inconsiderate Sky, going through this is enough to cope with without bosses being awkward!!

Sent you some bubbles.

xxx


----------



## sky8

I Know - thank you for the bubbles: being new here are they like hugs??


----------



## flowerpot

Sky, thats outrageous.
I think there is a work advice forum somewhere on FF if you go to the main page, for advice about time off work etc. might be worth a look. xxx

yeah, bubbles are like hugs, you can blow   or burst


----------



## KerryB

Sky - my boss would be the same, so I have not told them a word of what is going on. I think they think I am diabetic and I haven't told them otherwise, so they can assume that's what my hospital trips are for. I have a feeling that if she did know what was going on, she'd try and sack me!!

I don't have any basil, I threw it out when it went manky. I have to find something else.

xx


----------



## sky8

she really isn't very nice and yet being female I thought she would be sympathetic. Not so much. Will just have to try and get appointments when she is not in the office or during my lunch breaks. To be honest I would consider changing jobs as she is a nightmare to work with but don't want to lose my length of service which is coming up to 2 years (especially if the Clomid works this month  )


----------



## *Bev*

Thats awful Sky, mine have been OK about it at the moment, I have only confided in one of the Directors at present, but no doubt more than that know especially with the constant   and sickness when I take the   pills.  I suspect that the more frequent the appointments become more questions will be asked.  Have a look on the "work related forum" accessible from main page, you might find some information on where you stand on there. Good luck.

Just been out for lunch, had a cheese and coleslaw baguette with wedges and salad, delicious - sorry all you ladies on WW but feel like I need to curl up on my desk and go to sleep, think someone may notice...


----------



## KerryB

Sky...she sounds just like mine!

Natasha..thanks for the text thing hun, it worked!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

i'm sure there's some european legislation that means you can't be treated like that Sky

if you ask permission from the site moderator Tony for access to the works issues site I bet there'll be advice there for you?


----------



## sky8

Thanks everyone for your responses - have contacted HR to see what they think but I'm sure they'll just side with the evil woman. Will try and find out what the European Legislation says about it all...


----------



## b3ndy

sky - everyone is entitled to time off work for hospital treatment, what do people with conditions like cancer do? You don't see pregnant women having to have scans in their own time (I know the irony of it all!) but I definitely wouldn't take that lying down.

oh well - am going shopping with my ma at 4pm (in the hope the trousers I forgot to pick up are still there!  ) so need some noddy wink winks

so au revoir-ski peeps!! have a top weekend everyone!!! 

laters  

S
xx

(p.s don't think am going to test tomorrow girlies - spotting started again - though is now dark brown  - but can't help but feel   going to arrive any minute, so am going to leave it the usual 4 days and if witchey hasn't turned up may test then! - which will be Monday)



byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jowest30

b3ndy, happy shopping and sending you lots of    that AF doesn't show.  It is really hard trying not to test, we must have spent a fortune on HPT over the last few yrs.

Have a great weekend.

Sky, hope you have more luck with HR.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, have a great weekend, hope the AF doesn't come      

Sky, definitely get access to the works advice board on here, FF know their stuff. hope you get it sorted, cheeky buggers


----------



## binty

Sky - good luck with HR

B3ndy - keeping figures crossed for you that Af doesn't arrive


----------



## *Bev*

Fingers crossed B3ndy, good luck hun


----------



## flowerpot

Have a wonderful weekend girls!  

Enjoy the spell, lets hope it brings us all some luck


----------



## jowest30

Have great weekend girls I'm off home.

Goodluck with the spell.


----------



## KerryB

Look at all you skivers! I'm here till bleedin' 5pm!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies

and bye to all the lucky ones who have gone or are just leaving......is anyone still here?? oops kerry you are thank god

I bought a moonstone necklace at lunchtime its lush £30 its a massive moonstone pendant


----------



## sarahstewart

hey kerry

you weren't skiving last week at all were you   he he he !


----------



## binty

I'm still here don't leave work until 5:30


----------



## sarahstewart

just us three I think then Binty  

I have just made a nice cup of de-caf tea and having an apple  

can't wait until 4.30pm its a real miserable day here today whats it like with you guys?


----------



## flowerpot

I'm here till 4 but boss is about and i didnt want to switch off without saying bye bye!


----------



## scratch

Just popped back on to try and keep up with you lot!!! 

Sign language wasnt so bad. There were loads missing and I had remembered more than I thought. So I have just picked dd up from my mums and she is not a happy bunny.

Luckily I remembered I had the last egg yesterday on my sandwich so have raided mums fridge and nicked 2. Just in case.

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...that was different, needs must when boss is away!!    Necklace sounds lovely!

Binty..poor you, thats worse than me!!

Flower... 

xx


----------



## scratch

Flower         


Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Bye flower hun have a good weekend.....


----------



## *Bev*

I'm still here, boss is driving me  .


----------



## KerryB

An hour to go!  

x


----------



## gossips2

Hello if anybody is out there. Just got rid of all the terrors and so now I am free!! I have to go private tutoring for 2 hours boo hoo but the dosh is good.
Will catch up with you guys later as I havent had time to read alll the thousands of pages created today.

Have a lovely weekend guys,
love Gossips.xx


----------



## KerryB

Gossips your pictures gone!  

x


----------



## kim77

Hello, well been to tesco and bought some basil   decided the only thing I have in my garden which produces fruit is my strawberry plant, so its going under that  

hello, gossips, you had a nice day?

Kerry & Binty, hope your last stretch goes quick

Sky, what a horrid boss you have   hate people like that.  its not like you want to have to go for all the appointments!!!!!

Sarah, that necklace sounds lovely.


----------



## KerryB

Well lovelies, I'm going to sign off. Hoping DBB might let me go a bit earlier!

Have a superduper weekend.

Love to all
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Have missed you Kerry - have a good weekend

 and   to all you lovely ladies see you Monday if not before  


Sarah


----------



## binty

I can't believe it boss has just given me the mother of all spreadsheets to do and my meeting at 5:00 has moved to 5:30. 

I feel so bloated and my stomach has grown overnight to the point where my favorite trousers are cutting into my waist.

Just want to go home feeling very down


----------



## kim77

Binty hun, how horrid, send you some   who in there right mind would have a meeting at 5.30!!!!   to your boss


----------



## scratch

done my spell, the neighbours will think i am nutty   but hey it is worth a try.

Good luck     everyone and just imagine the amount of eggs in gardens tonight   

Love Sal x


----------



## kim77

Just done mine to sal, must have been the same time, had to use a bowl as I don't have saucers but didn't think it would make much difference.  Can't believe how windy it was, my basil leave ar sort of floating in the egg now but they are surrounding it, only problem is I said the chant that many time i've got it stuck in my head now


----------



## binty

Hi guys,

Just finished my meeting going home now 

Will do my spell when I get home

Fingers crossed for everyone doing the spell  

I'm starting to worry about our appointment with the consultant on Monday morning as we get our results.  Has anyone got   on first Clomid cycle?


----------



## binty

Leaving work now will log on later when I get home if anyone is up for a chat.

Binty


----------



## kim77

Hi Binty

There is a page somewhere about the sucesses of Clomid and quite a few have had BFP on there first month.  I didn't though   fingers crossed for this.

I'll be around later, will be sat watching tv with laptop by my side.  so will keep checking the site see if you are on


----------



## gossips2

Kerry...yes got rid of my photo as you couldn't really see me and I think a colleague at work might be on to me.She is preggers at the mo and told me about this site . Don't really want all my colleagues knowing what my clomid friends are allowed to know!!!
Hi BInty and Kim if you are around,just finished watching bb....poor Jodie?!
On to soapstar now but its boring me,so I will just ahve to have another glass of wine.
Dh is off tomorrow,he usually works weekends so that will be a treat for us.Pity its not the right time for  as we could have worked on that!
Much love to you all.
not long to go now sal.
Gossips.xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Well AF came this lunch time so tomorrow is counted as cd1 right?


----------



## kim77

Hi gossips, I know poor jodie, I think she should have stayed and GEORGE should have gone after that terrible impression of a cat he did....how disturbing what that!!!! scared for life

Mrs Nikkiuk, sorry the witch showed her face hun  

kim xxx


----------



## Suzie

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45951.new.html#new


----------

